# Thousand Words a Day Club 2018



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Here's to a new year and a new thread. I started 2018 with a new book and a simple 9K. Good luck on the year everyone.


----------



## GT59 (Jul 6, 2014)

Joining in this year.  1623 words today.  Best wishes to all for a productive and Happy New Year !


----------



## iHaveaDayJob (Jan 28, 2017)

So March 12 is 70 days from now. 
That’s a good deadline for a first draft. 
If I make it. Don’t know what I’m doing but going to do it anyway. 
Surprised how easy my 1k was today. 
See you all tomorrow. 
I hope.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Well, what the heck, I'll give it a try. Public shame is good for the soul, right?


----------



## Jenna Lyn Wright (May 11, 2017)

2,800


----------



## Julz (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm in! I need the accountability big time.


----------



## schweinsty (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm in! Finally got my life in order, so this year is going to be full-on on the writing/self-publishing front . Question-does outlining/prep count for the 1000 words?


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

schweinsty said:


> I'm in! Finally got my life in order, so this year is going to be full-on on the writing/self-publishing front . Question-does outlining/prep count for the 1000 words?


Whatever you want counts.


----------



## schweinsty (Jul 14, 2014)

Amanda M. Lee said:


> Whatever you want counts.


Thanks!


----------



## Just Griff (Sep 28, 2017)

Becca Mills said:


> Well, what the heck, I'll give it a try. Public shame is good for the soul, right?


As someone who was raised Catholic, I'd say you have the right idea. Any kind of shame, really.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

2k today. (Outlining too.) Tomorrow is the real deal. Thanks, Amanda for starting our new thread. Let's do this!


----------



## PermaStudent (Apr 21, 2015)

Just shy of 2k today.  Hoping for a better day tomorrow!


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

1955 ... I escaped shame for today!


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Welcome out of lurkdom, Dominoe!


----------



## Anna Drake (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm joining. Will start tomorrow.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K


----------



## Rob Martin (Nov 15, 2017)

I've been averaging 1,200 for the past month. Lets see if I can do better this year. 1,026 last night.


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

10k today.


----------



## C. Rysalis (Feb 26, 2015)

Becca Mills said:


> Well, what the heck, I'll give it a try. Public shame is good for the soul, right?


Gogo Becca! A friend of mine is eagerly awaiting your next book.


----------



## GT59 (Jul 6, 2014)

2,500 for me today  Happy with that


----------



## Berries (Feb 5, 2015)

What the hell- why not- I'm in


----------



## Victoria LK (Jan 31, 2014)

Okay, a couple days late, but I'm in. I need the motivation and accountability!


----------



## ImaWriter (Aug 12, 2015)

I'm in. 2,020 today.


----------



## SayanB (May 11, 2017)

With my first week-long 1k per day streak for my first book, I feel I'm in a good place to jump in as well. 
Jan 1st: 960 (I'm gonna go ahead and count that as 1k )
Jan 2nd: 1260


----------



## PermaStudent (Apr 21, 2015)

1,974 for me today.


----------



## Julz (Oct 30, 2014)

2101 for today.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

C. Rysalis said:


> Gogo Becca! A friend of mine is eagerly awaiting your next book.


Aww ... that's lovely to hear. Thank you! 

1,300 today. The non-shame is making me itchy.


----------



## Victoria LK (Jan 31, 2014)

1002 - talk about squeaking by!


----------



## Rob Martin (Nov 15, 2017)

1011


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K


----------



## eviebee (Sep 8, 2015)

1,400 words today


----------



## BGArcher (Jun 14, 2014)

1,000 yesterday, 2,500 today.


----------



## Ryan W. Mueller (Jul 14, 2017)

I don't think I can do 1,000 every day, but I think I can average 1,000 a day. I've tried daily word quotas before, and it works for a while, but then I start obsessing over it and getting angry when life doesn't give me the chance to write. It's better for my mental health if I don't force myself to write 1,000 words every day.


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

10k today


----------



## John Bardinelli (Dec 31, 2017)

Just scraped in at 1,006 for the day. Still counts!


----------



## Anna Drake (Sep 22, 2014)

1,023 today.


----------



## ImaWriter (Aug 12, 2015)

3,087.


----------



## PermaStudent (Apr 21, 2015)

1,140.  It's early and I could probably do more, but I've got flu-like aches tonight and I'm off to bed.  Good night!


----------



## Rob Martin (Nov 15, 2017)

1,007 Though the time is now 1am, I'm still going to count it as my total for today.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

780


----------



## Jenna Lyn Wright (May 11, 2017)

1,100 Tuesday
500 yesterday
1,150 today, with more to come tonight


----------



## BJAllan (Jul 5, 2017)

I'm in. 2571 for today.

I think I'm going to aim to not break the chain firstly to ensure I'm in the habit of writing every day. Word count will be secondary, though still important.


----------



## schweinsty (Jul 14, 2014)

Had issues with wi-fi the last two days so I haven't posted, but this thread's actually guilting me into keeping up. Just sitting down for todays.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

3900 today.


----------



## eviebee (Sep 8, 2015)

1,200 words today


----------



## Overrated (Mar 20, 2015)

Ended at 7500 for today. I'm behind for my weekly goals, but I should be able to catch up. Kids are busy elsewhere, LOL.


----------



## GT59 (Jul 6, 2014)

3625


----------



## Victoria LK (Jan 31, 2014)

only 1305 today, my office has no heat, and I'm a big southern baby!


----------



## Anna Drake (Sep 22, 2014)

2.7K


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K


----------



## BGArcher (Jun 14, 2014)

3K


----------



## Matt.Banks (May 5, 2016)

This is aimed at myself mostly, but I just want to say, WRITE! Looking back last year, I can clearly see all of the time I could have been writing but I wasn't. I kept coming up with excuses. Now, I have a second job and I have fewer hours to write and I regret not using my time more wisely. Fortunately, I'll only have to work 2 jobs for a short while, but it really has put things in perspective for me. Offering encouragement and holding ourselves accountable in the New Year!


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

10k


----------



## SayanB (May 11, 2017)

1040 yesterday 1015 today


----------



## ImaWriter (Aug 12, 2015)

2,646


----------



## Rob Martin (Nov 15, 2017)

Hating myself right now. All day off for a snow day and I barely reached 1,000.


----------



## Julz (Oct 30, 2014)

2159


----------



## Jenna Lyn Wright (May 11, 2017)

1,600


----------



## BJAllan (Jul 5, 2017)

767. Far below my target but I started late at night and normally I wouldn't have bothered, but I wanted to at least get something down. So I'm happy that I have more words than I did yesterday and that my streak is now a whole two days.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K. I will be back on Monday. I'm trying to stick to my schedule and be diligent about taking weekends off in 2018. See everyone next week.


----------



## PermaStudent (Apr 21, 2015)

Forgot to post yesterday's total, but I came in at 1,411.


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

8500k today. Taking the weekend off. Enjoy folks.


----------



## Julz (Oct 30, 2014)

2179


----------



## Overrated (Mar 20, 2015)

4004. "The End" is so close, but I'm falling asleep over the keyboard.


----------



## Izzy Wollan (Aug 21, 2015)

May I join please? I have to pull my self together and finish what I have already started. 6000 words to catch up since the 1st of Jan, starting right now

Have been thinking about joining this group for a while, I need a good kick in my behind to write more regularly.

Love this forum!


----------



## Justa Nobody (Mar 25, 2016)

Removed 9/19/2018 - non-agreement with VerticalScope TOS


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

5100 today


----------



## Overrated (Mar 20, 2015)

8741. A little more than I thought I needed, but that's okay. I hit 'The End' and it make me cry, so I'm good with going over a bit.

Now off to have a cocktail, and look over my notes for the next series. I've been dying to get into it, but I had to finish this last book to close out an earlier series.


----------



## PermaStudent (Apr 21, 2015)

1,948


----------



## Rob Martin (Nov 15, 2017)

1083


----------



## eviebee (Sep 8, 2015)

1,006 words today


----------



## Jenna Lyn Wright (May 11, 2017)

2,100 yesterday
4k today


----------



## Overrated (Mar 20, 2015)

5787


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

7k today


----------



## PermaStudent (Apr 21, 2015)

3485


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited. I should finish the main writing on this one tomorrow.


----------



## Anna Drake (Sep 22, 2014)

1.2K


----------



## Victoria LK (Jan 31, 2014)

1123 yesterday
1589 today


----------



## Julz (Oct 30, 2014)

2180


----------



## SayanB (May 11, 2017)

Missed a few days due to personal stuff. Hope to be able to catch up. The last few days counts are 500, 0, 1850, 500.


----------



## GT59 (Jul 6, 2014)

My last few days:  500, 1675, 1503, 1725


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

3577 words today.


----------



## Rob Martin (Nov 15, 2017)

Two nights off, Saturday for a kids party and Sunday for an adult's party. 1018 words tonight.


----------



## Jenna Lyn Wright (May 11, 2017)

750 yesterday
1,300 today


----------



## PermaStudent (Apr 21, 2015)

1308 for yesterday, and encountering an issue with Scrivener that's just annoying enough to make me hunt down a fix.


----------



## Justa Nobody (Mar 25, 2016)

Removed 9/19/2018 - non-agreement with VerticalScope TOS


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written to finish my first book of 2018. 9K edited as well. I start a new book tomorrow (but keep editing on a different one).


----------



## GT59 (Jul 6, 2014)

1812 for today


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

4950 words.


----------



## Julz (Oct 30, 2014)

2057


----------



## Overrated (Mar 20, 2015)

I missed 1/8, but my total in two WIPs for 1/9 was 7002.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written on a new book, 12K edited on another book


----------



## Rob Martin (Nov 15, 2017)

810 for Tuesday, but I fell asleep at the keyboard. Does it count if I pressed the letter L long enough to fill 22+ pages?


----------



## Anna Drake (Sep 22, 2014)

920 today with the flu!


----------



## Ryan W. Mueller (Jul 14, 2017)

I've written only three out of ten days this month, but I'm still averaging about 1300 words a day. As much as I'd love to be a "write everyday" kind of writer, I think I'm more of a sprinter, especially toward the end of a book.

The key for me is not going too long between those sprints and losing all momentum.


----------



## Jenna Lyn Wright (May 11, 2017)

1,450


----------



## GT59 (Jul 6, 2014)

3210


----------



## Victoria LK (Jan 31, 2014)

who am I kidding? Got off to a decent start, but then work got in the way as usual. Oh well, at least I writing a little every day again!


----------



## Julz (Oct 30, 2014)

2483


----------



## Overrated (Mar 20, 2015)

4309


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I wrote 9K and edited 12K. Now I'm going on a two-mile walk because it's 50 degrees in Michigan in January (and that never happens). I might do an outline later but, for now, I'm enjoying the weather and finishing early.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

5000 on the money.


----------



## Anna Drake (Sep 22, 2014)

I wrote 1.1K and edited over 1500.


----------



## GT59 (Jul 6, 2014)

3255 today


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

12K edited, 9K written. Be back Monday.


----------



## Julz (Oct 30, 2014)

2057 yesterday


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

10k


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

6500 today.


----------



## Julz (Oct 30, 2014)

1310


----------



## GT59 (Jul 6, 2014)

2652 today


----------



## PermaStudent (Apr 21, 2015)

2008 today.  I haven't been great about posting here, but so far, I am keeping up with the daily writing habit.  I'll probably finish my WIP tomorrow if anyone wants an excuse to party.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

4000 and I’m done!!


----------



## Jenna Lyn Wright (May 11, 2017)

5,500 yesterday
4,000 today


----------



## Edward Gauthier (Jan 14, 2018)

I write four to six hours per day (Monday thru Friday). Lazy on weekends. If I get 800 words per day, I'm generally happy. Guess I'll try to kick it up a couple hundred words. Ed


----------



## Justa Nobody (Mar 25, 2016)

Removed 9/19/2018 - non-agreement with VerticalScope TOS


----------



## C.Cross (Nov 14, 2017)

Breaking out of lurker mode to join the club! Some great numbers people, very inspiring  

1112 for me today. 

First draft of first book.. I can't wait to be done so I can print it out and get busy with a red pen!


----------



## Muyassar Sattarova (Jan 4, 2018)

Hello! I have to be satisfied with six pages of my draft, which was impossible to be counted as it was written by hand(


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## Jenna Lyn Wright (May 11, 2017)

3,200


----------



## Ryan W. Mueller (Jul 14, 2017)

2448 today. That puts me back over an average of 1000 a day so far for the month.


----------



## BGArcher (Jun 14, 2014)

1,100 written, 6K Edited.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## BGArcher (Jun 14, 2014)

1,500 Written, 6K Edited


----------



## Boswser (Jul 21, 2017)

10,000 words into my new novel, been on pace at ~1000+ per day for the last five days so I am feeling confident!


----------



## Jenna Lyn Wright (May 11, 2017)

1,900 last night to finish book two in my series.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

Passed out before I posted yesterday. 9690 edited 2k new words written.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

7,500


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

9754 edited, 2542 written


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## Jack.Hardin (Jun 20, 2017)

I remember last summer when it was such a struggle to just get 1K a day. Now I do 11K/week. 2K on the weekdays and 1K on Saturdays. 

2063 today.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

Edited 10315, Wrote 3715 new words. Night.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written and 9K edited. I finished the week with 45K written and 45K edited. I will be back Monday to finish up this book.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

4822 edited, 2835 written. I'm done!


----------



## BGArcher (Jun 14, 2014)

2k written yesterday, 2k written today. 3K edited. Only 12k or so to finish this book, may work this weekend to get it done.


----------



## Jenna Lyn Wright (May 11, 2017)

6k edited yesterday
14k edited today


----------



## ceejay13 (Apr 3, 2017)

After weeks of being unable to write, I finally managed about 1,376.


----------



## Meglor The Terrible (Jan 19, 2018)

I just finished the first draft of my first novella of 2018. My biggest day was 2,307 and the smallest was 624. I'd like to get faster because I'd like to build a portfolio of work over the next year (and make some money doing it). When I get working on the next book, I think I'll be happy if I can boost those really productive days into the 3-4k range and the "slow" days into the 1,000 words range.


----------



## Jeff DeGordick (May 21, 2015)

2,073 today.


----------



## Kristin A (Mar 22, 2016)

2,153 words today


----------



## Jenna Lyn Wright (May 11, 2017)

19k edited yesterday to finish book 2.


----------



## Ryan W. Mueller (Jul 14, 2017)

A question for everyone here:

Do you get your word count goal in one project, or do you find it's easier if you write multiple projects at once? I'm considering having multiple projects going at once so that I can still write on one project if I get stuck with another.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written (main writing done on a book), 9K edited. I start a new book tomorrow.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

5174 today. Sweet start to a new book.


----------



## Ryan W. Mueller (Jul 14, 2017)

3767 words today.

And I already veered away from my outline. Sometimes, I wonder why I even write the things.


----------



## Kristin A (Mar 22, 2016)

1,250 words


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written on a new book, 9K edited on a previous book


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

3192 yesterday. I'll post today's numbers tonight.


----------



## Anna Drake (Sep 22, 2014)

2.3K


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

4354 words.


----------



## PermaStudent (Apr 21, 2015)

2,296 yesterday.


----------



## Anna Drake (Sep 22, 2014)

1.2K  Had hoped to do more, but I went grocery shopping this morning. Am bushed but well fed.


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

Terrible in updating this crap.

10k Mon
10k Tues
10k Wed
10k Thur
One more day and then its the weekend and i can breathe


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

4300


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

3143


----------



## Anna Drake (Sep 22, 2014)

982. I'd have written more, but I fell asleep. Ugh.


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

7500k


----------



## Ellie L (Aug 6, 2016)

1322 so far and still going. Not sure what's working today, but I'm not complaining!


----------



## Anna Drake (Sep 22, 2014)

2,6K


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Jumping in as the 3k a day thread seems to have fizzled out.

3,333 words for today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## BGArcher (Jun 14, 2014)

2k written, 20K edited


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3,604 this morning.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited. I should finish this one tomorrow.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3,183


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written to finish a book, 9K edited. I start a new book tomorrow.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3,084


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Wrote 9K on a new book. Edited 9K on another book.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3,061


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

2516 today. Glad I'm out of my writing funk.


----------



## eviebee (Sep 8, 2015)

2510 words today. Passed the 100K mark on my current WIP


----------



## Jeff DeGordick (May 21, 2015)

1,735


----------



## Overrated (Mar 20, 2015)

I didn't write everyday in Jan. But 71402 was my total, a little less than I wanted. My family is in outer space right now, with all the things they need. 

This month is 55k edits, and another 75k new words.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

1,761 for this morning.


----------



## Jeff DeGordick (May 21, 2015)

3,039 today.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3,555 for today.


----------



## SueSeabury (Mar 12, 2016)

Haven't written anything new *yet* today due to snow cancellation of school, but edited a solid 3k so not feeling too badly. And I *will* make time to write new words before the day is out.


----------



## Anna Drake (Sep 22, 2014)

1K


----------



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

Averaging 1700 per day so far this month. Doing a MyOwnFebNaNoWriMo. Feb only has 28 days--Sad!

That continuously updated progress window in Scrivener is a mean taskmaster. I'm trying to get ahead a bit to take the pressure off. My end of the day numbers:

2018/02/01 17:53 2348
2018/02/02 16:18 4280
2018/02/03 17:43 5773
2018/02/04 12:28 7839
2018/02/05 17:21 9792


----------



## Rica G (Jul 16, 2016)

Oh! I hit this last night, 1200ish words


----------



## SueSeabury (Mar 12, 2016)

bam. 1032 and it's not even 7am. yay!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3,116 and now in the last third of the book! The pace should really pick up, not that it's slowed much, being a thriller.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

10k


----------



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

2523 today. Two scenes are in what I call pseudocode. Quick, tell-don't-show text that I will fill out later. Fair? Yeah.

That works for me. I get the scene written down without worrying about details. For example:

At Samuel's office
Describe: Very small, but organized
They have coffee from the Joe DiMaggio Mr. Coffee machine
Samuel: I've found him. A Mr. Bolton Vance has a graphic design company here in San Francisco.
Great, let's give him a call.
Hold on. I think you'll want to look into him some more.
V: Not really necessary. All I want to do is &#8230; I just want to meet him.
S: This isn't a romance thing.
V: Shrugs.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

4356 words, 3k edited


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3,357 for today


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

10k book completed. Now to spend the rest of the week until Friday editing.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

4400 on the nose


----------



## lysadaley (Mar 23, 2015)

3022. Before noon, which made it even better.


----------



## Jacob Stanley (May 25, 2015)

I'm going to try this again. Been spending too much time fiddling with ads and other crap since moving my books wide, and need to refocus on writing.

I have my software set up so I keep track of pages rather than words, because it tricks me into thinking things are easier. I can check word count very easily, but I don't like to actually think in those terms, so I try not to look at the exact number. For the sake of this thread 1 page = 250 words. 

So far I have 4 pages since Sunday (approx. 1k words) and need to get to 28 before this coming Sunday to hit the 1k-per-day goal for the week, but I'm going to aim for 30 instead, because I like round numbers. 

I tend to think in weekly terms since I don't write every day. If I miss my goal one week, I wipe the slate clean and start over the next week. I'd like to hit 40 pages every week (10k) but 30 will do as a baseline for the moment.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3,337 for today. Broke 50k which always feels like an accomplishment.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K. We have a big storm coming in tonight so now I have to run errands and get groceries. I'm officially ready for spring.


----------



## Jacob Stanley (May 25, 2015)

Approximately 2k (8 pages). Puts me at 3k(ish) for the week. Need 4500 more to hit my goal before Sunday, so it's maybe within reach.

I write so much better in wee hours of the morning that I ought to arrange my whole day with naps so I can split it in two. I can market and do other non-writing stuff during the daylight hours, then nap a little and do my writing after midnight. My word counts would sore if I could get into that sort of rhythm on a consistent basis.


----------



## Norman Steele Taylor (Nov 26, 2015)

I broke the 30,000 words per day barrier last week. 

Dictations FTW

Now, if I can only edit myself as I speak in real time.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

1,754


----------



## Anna Drake (Sep 22, 2014)

1.9k


----------



## Jacob Stanley (May 25, 2015)

Roughly 1.75k


----------



## Anna Drake (Sep 22, 2014)

3.4K Yeah, I finally made progress today.


----------



## Rica G (Jul 16, 2016)

Hit 1130 last night


----------



## Ryan W. Mueller (Jul 14, 2017)

I wrote about 3300 today.


----------



## Jacob Stanley (May 25, 2015)

Another all-nighter. Got 1.5k, which leaves me slightly short of my weekly page goal. But I like the stuff I produced, so i'm not too upset. If I can keep this kind of rhythm going next week I'll end up with a very decent number.


----------



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

So far, so good:


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I wrote 6K over the weekend. Started out my new week with 9K written and 9K edited.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3,123 for today


----------



## Anna Drake (Sep 22, 2014)

1.8K


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

Edited 12k. Wrote 3200.


----------



## Jacob Stanley (May 25, 2015)

I strictly edited tonight on a work in progress.

I don't really count words when I edit, but I have a roundabout way of giving myself pseudo-credit for word count while editing that usually equals out to 1/3rd of a word for each edited word. 

Using that metric, I managed approximately 2.5k words worth of editing tonight.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K edited, 9K written. I should finish the writing on this one tomorrow.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

2944. Just could not make 3k today...


----------



## Rica G (Jul 16, 2016)

1641 words last night


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K edited and 9K written. Main writing on this one is done. I start a new one tomorrow.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

5271 yesterday. 5100 today.


----------



## Jacob Stanley (May 25, 2015)

Wasn't able to write yesterday. 

Got 1.75k tonight.


----------



## Rica G (Jul 16, 2016)

1200ish yesterday. 1650 today.


----------



## Sebourn (Jun 18, 2016)

I can, for now, join this group. 

While I write everyday, I'd be lying if I said I regularly write a thousand words a day.

After spending most of 2017 writing a 55k-word novel and a few short stories, all of which were handwritten written at a pace of a few hundred words a day, I've spent the last few days in front of Scrivener, tearing through a novelette-novella that is thus far just shy of 20k words.  I'm a teacher and an attorney as well as a husband and a father of three cats, and this is the first time in many projects that I've averaged over 1k words a day.  

Yesterday I wrote 1,900 words.  We'll see what today brings.


----------



## Abigail Stark (Sep 5, 2016)

*Feb 14th:* 1,345 words 
*Monthly Total:* 55,482 / 120,000

Not as much words as I would have liked but it was Valentine's Day and I had a hot date with my man. I'll take 1,300 words. Better than zero!


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written on a new book and 9K edited. I also added another 9K of editing to my totals from yesterday before going to bed last night. I might do the same tonight but I'm going to Target first.


----------



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

2,489 for me today. 32,905 in the book so far. Looks like I'll make my goal of 50K for the month.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

2900 today.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

2,377 today. Finished a book and (loosely) outlined another.


----------



## Jacob Stanley (May 25, 2015)

4,250 (approx)

Very productive night for me. I used a countdown timer for the first time in a while, with 15 minute increments, and spent almost 4 full hours writing.


----------



## Rica G (Jul 16, 2016)

1314 today


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written and 9K edited. Plan to do a little more over the weekend.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

2491 for today


----------



## amyboyles (Feb 16, 2018)

4k written.


----------



## Jaelynn (Jan 16, 2017)

New to posting in here but excited!
Only did 1883 words today but pasted about 20k from my outline into my doc, so there’s that. 
Hoping to do more tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Wrote 3K and edited 15K.


----------



## Jacob Stanley (May 25, 2015)

About 1k words tonight, which gets me up to approximately 7k (28 pages) for the week, not counting the editing work that I did. 

I wanted to do more tonight, but after a very distracting and chaotic day, this'll have to work. I feel like I'm on the upswing on word count right now, and hoping to do better next week. 

A few months back I went through a period were I was staying well above 10k most weeks. The higher productivity was motivated by the pressure of trying to meet a pre-order deadline. I didn't enjoy the pressure, but the word counts were nice, and I proved to myself during that stretch that I'm capable of more. I don't need to hit 15k a week or anything to be satisfied. If I can just average 10k a week, which should be doable, then I'll be able to achieve most of my productivity goals for the year without any trouble.

//edited because I originally put 750 words, then realized I started today with 24 pages instead of 25, so I actually wrote about 1k. Not a particularly significant difference in the larger scheme of things, but it definitely makes me feel a little better about my output anyway.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

1500 words exactly.


----------



## SueSeabury (Mar 12, 2016)

1000-ish. I've been finding it helpful to set a time limit. Seems counterintuitive, but it really helps me focus.


----------



## Anna Drake (Sep 22, 2014)

Written: 1.150  Edited: 2,287


----------



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

2,064. 

10,000 words to go (to get to 50K) and nine scenes to write. Not good, because I'm averaging 928 words per scene.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Wrote 9K, edited 9K.


----------



## Rob Martin (Nov 15, 2017)

1225 for the day


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

5700 today


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3,741 for today.


----------



## Jacob Stanley (May 25, 2015)

Strictly editing tonight so far, and I'm probably done until tomorrow.

Last week I let myself get a little messier than I'm generally comfortable with during a few of my writing sessions. Tonight I was looking the stuff over, and I couldn't just leave it. I  decided to really clean up a couple of snippets, almost to publication level, just to make sure the stuff was salvageable. Luckily, it was. 

Normally I can leave this sort of heavy-duty editing till the second and third draft, but this stuff is for a new series, and I'm still trying to get a handle on it. I'm flailing a little bit, and I feel like editing helps me zero in on the right vibe for everything.

Hopefully I can get back to writing new words tomorrow, and I'll probably try to do more light editing as I write.
Cycling back over my work, at least a little bit, is usually a good practice for me, and I need to get back in the habit of doing it.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## Jacob Stanley (May 25, 2015)

1.75k


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K edited but only 6K written. I got bogged down in other stuff. That means I'm going to have to make up for at least one chapter over the weekend.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Yesterday was primarily proofreading.

3,678 written today.


----------



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

2579, and the good news is that I have 6 scenes to go. I'm over 46K words now, so the book will end up being > 50K. One less thing to worry about.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

5119 today. Night, y'all.


----------



## Chad V Holtkamp (Dec 24, 2016)

I got a late start but am catching up. I started daily writing on January 18. As of last night (Feb. 21), I'd hit 133,310 words since then. I'm going for 3,000 words per day.


----------



## MyCatDoesNotConsent (Sep 11, 2017)

√
√
Я не согласен с новым TOS


----------



## Jaelynn (Jan 16, 2017)

4184 done so far today. I will try to come back and do more, but for now it's a wrap


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

2,605. That's what happens when the kids wake early to play in the snow.


----------



## Jacob Stanley (May 25, 2015)

1.5k


----------



## SueSeabury (Mar 12, 2016)

Easy thousand today. I feel like Hannibal from the A-Team & love it when a plan comes together. 
There's nothing like writing in the flow, is there?


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I wrote 12K yesterday to finish a book and 9K today to start a short. I have some editing and other busywork to catch up on over the weekend. More writing on Monday.


----------



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

2,716 today and ...

I'm done! First draft completed. Yay!

51,359 words in 23 days, exactly the same amount time it took to write _A Mind Reader's Christmas_.

This is the only way to write. Phew!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

2,036 today. Not my best week, but I'm at 47.5k for the month, so I can't complain.


----------



## MyCatDoesNotConsent (Sep 11, 2017)

√
Я не согласен с новым TOS


----------



## Jaelynn (Jan 16, 2017)

Only 1800 today. Disappointing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

7000


----------



## Jacob Stanley (May 25, 2015)

1.5k tonight.


----------



## MyCatDoesNotConsent (Sep 11, 2017)

Я не согласен с новым TOS


----------



## Jeff DeGordick (May 21, 2015)

3,298 words written today.


----------



## Jacob Stanley (May 25, 2015)

Roughly 2,250 (9 pages) tonight.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

1,297 today. At least it's a little bit to make up for last week. Hopefully I can get back to 3k a day this week!


----------



## eviebee (Sep 8, 2015)

2,500 words today.


----------



## Anna Drake (Sep 22, 2014)

1.2 K today with two hours of proofing done. Hoping to speed things up soon.


----------



## MyCatDoesNotConsent (Sep 11, 2017)

Я не согласен с новым TOS


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

5000


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3,286. Glad to be back to 3k a day! Now to turn this into a streak again.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K


----------



## KWills (Feb 25, 2018)

I need this! Since the end of November, I've been slacking like a slack rope on a becalmed sailing ship. It's five minutes to midnight here, so let's say that my renewed writing habit starts on 27th February 2018. Let's see how long I can keep it going...


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

4054 today.


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

7500k


----------



## Jacob Stanley (May 25, 2015)

2k today.


----------



## MyCatDoesNotConsent (Sep 11, 2017)

√
Я не согласен с новым TOS


----------



## Rob Martin (Nov 15, 2017)

1031 today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

Wrote 4895. Edited 6k.


----------



## lysadaley (Mar 23, 2015)

3115 hard fought words. Not pretty, but on the page.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3,506


----------



## MyCatDoesNotConsent (Sep 11, 2017)

√
Я не согласен с новым TOS


----------



## BGArcher (Jun 14, 2014)

Back from vacation (took last week off) and did 2k yesterday and a 1k today. Back to real numbers tomorrow.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3,049 for today.
58.6k for the month.
124.6k for the year.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K. I will probably write a prologue when I get back from my walk but I might put it off until tomorrow since we have another big snowstorm coming.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3,202 for today. Probably would have been more but then my new release had a bestseller tag and I outranked 13 Reasons Why for a couple hours. Kind of hard to focus on writing when grabbing screenshots like crazy.


----------



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

thevoiceofone said:


> 7500k


That is a _lot_.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 10K edited


----------



## MyCatDoesNotConsent (Sep 11, 2017)

√
Я не согласен с новым TOS


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

5000 today. Had to work on taxes so that takes up my morning. Urgh!


----------



## BGArcher (Jun 14, 2014)

3.5K yesterday and 3K today. I would have a higher count both days, but yesterday it was installing a new desk that got in the way, and today I'm feeling like I'm fighting off a cold, so it's off to read and rewatch Jessica Jones for the evening so I don't lose any full days to an illness.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

Edited 9 chapters. Wrote 3800 words. Book is done.


----------



## MyCatDoesNotConsent (Sep 11, 2017)

Я не согласен с новым TOS!!!!!


----------



## Holden (Feb 5, 2015)

The first three days of March.


----------



## Shelley K (Sep 19, 2011)

Holden said:


> The first three days of March.


I think I'm looking at 25k+ per day, three days in a row, on a project you've set to end up around 500k long. Is that right? If so, is it simply flowing for you or have you challenged yourself to write at this speed? And I'm curious if it's fiction or non, if you don't mind telling (fine if you'd rather not). Props to you, either way.


----------



## Holden (Feb 5, 2015)

Shelley K said:


> I think I'm looking at 25k+ per day, three days in a row, on a project you've set to end up around 500k long. Is that right? If so, is it simply flowing for you or have you challenged yourself to write at this speed? And I'm curious if it's fiction or non, if you don't mind telling (fine if you'd rather not). Props to you, either way.


It's fiction. A serial. I have only ever written one series and right now I'm retinas deep into the project. Around _14m_ words. I type fast. Around 155 wpm on a keyboard. 88 wpm on my phone. But typing fast means nothing if I can't pull the words out of my head that fast. I usually average about 6k an hour, give or take and only write between 4am to 8am everyday. I was a developmental editor for a really big video game company and I handled all the franchises' third party novels. Between quest design and quest text, story elements, cinematics and visuals, there was a point where I was writing on average 500k a month. During crunch time and deadlines, there was a point where I was writing a million words a month for six months straight. When I left, I just kept up the habit up. Got tired of making other people New York Times bestselling authors and wanted to do it for myself lol.


----------



## BGArcher (Jun 14, 2014)

Holden said:


> It's fiction. A serial. I have only ever written one series and right now I'm retinas deep into the project. Around _14m_ words. I type fast. Around 155 wpm on a keyboard. 88 wpm on my phone. But typing fast means nothing if I can't pull the words out of my head that fast. I usually average about 6k an hour, give or take and only write between 4am to 8am everyday. I was a developmental editor for a really big video game company and I handled all the franchises' third party novels. Between quest design and quest text, story elements, cinematics and visuals, there was a point where I was writing on average 500k a month. During crunch time and deadlines, there was a point where I was writing a million words a month for six months straight. When I left, I just kept up the habit up. Got tired of making other people New York Times bestselling authors and wanted to do it for myself lol.


What genre out of curiosity, if you don't mind sharing. And how fast do you edit? As for my word count, 2k today.


----------



## Desert Rose (Jun 2, 2015)

I can actually post in this thread now. 1590 words for today, over 50k for the year.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

2,283. A very good bonus day!


----------



## Holden (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## ThirdWish (Sep 30, 2017)

> It's fiction. A serial. I have only ever written one series and right now I'm retinas deep into the project. Around 14m words. I type fast. Around 155 wpm on a keyboard. 88 wpm on my phone. But typing fast means nothing if I can't pull the words out of my head that fast. I usually average about 6k an hour, give or take and only write between 4am to 8am everyday. I was a developmental editor for a really big video game company and I handled all the franchises' third party novels. Between quest design and quest text, story elements, cinematics and visuals, there was a point where I was writing on average 500k a month. During crunch time and deadlines, there was a point where I was writing a million words a month for six months straight. When I left, I just kept up the habit up. Got tired of making other people New York Times bestselling authors and wanted to do it for myself lol.


In the name of all the werdz we hold dear, could you please unpack this part: ["pulling] the words out of my head that fast." Beyond habit and lots of practice. I suspect it has a lot to do with your time as an editor and mastering structure and the art of plot. Right? Wrong?

Because I also love how Amanda often points to beliefs about how much we can produce as being just that--beliefs and artificial limitations. The kind of production you're talking about smashes more barriers.


----------



## Holden (Feb 5, 2015)

BGArcher said:


> What genre out of curiosity, if you don't mind sharing. And how fast do you edit?


The initial books were a trilogy. It started off as litfic before bleeding into magical realism and then finally hemorrhaging specfic. Everything after that continues onto my app where I publish serially. All specfic. I jump and bend genres. I've designed my series so that any idea I come up with can easily be implemented into my story. Book (x) can be a space opera, the next could be a technothriller, after that a romance, it doesn't matter. Characters first, genre last.


----------



## Holden (Feb 5, 2015)

ThirdWish said:


> In the name of all the werdz we hold dear, could you please unpack this part: ["pulling] the words out of my head that fast." Beyond habit and lots of practice. I suspect it has a lot to do with your time as an editor and mastering structure and the art of plot. Right? Wrong?
> 
> Because I also love how Amanda often points to beliefs about how much we can produce as being just that--beliefs and artificial limitations. The kind of production you're talking about smashes more barriers.


So, when I said I type 155 wpm, that equates to 9300 words per hour. But typing fast and thinking fast are not one in the same. It doesn't matter how fast I type if I can't think and pull the words out of my head at 9300 words per hour, which is why I average about 6k per hour due to having to "think." My time as a developmental editor does help. I see structure and pacing everywhere. It was my job to master both. For myself and for others.

As for limitations, people severely underestimate what they are capable of. Hypothetically if writing was all of our day jobs, a job where we worked under someone and got paychecks and benefits, you'd be hard pressed to find someone unable to keep up if their livelihood depended on it. Spouse, kid(s), mortgage, insurances, if your job was to write 15k a day and you had no choice because of all those responsibilities, most would do it. But self publishing doesn't impose those demands. You'll never lose your "job" as a author if you don't write one day.

Writing's a muscle, it's no different than going to the gym everyday. You can't look at someone who has a bodybuilder aesthetic and not understand that they're in the gym everyday and their diets are beyond strict. No matter what angle you try to look at it, there is no easy way, it's just hard work. Writing's no different. It helps that I'm at a point in my series where I don't have to constantly world build and come up with new magic systems and that my characters are completely rooted in their personalities. I'm in a constant state of flow because I don't have to stop and think, "How are the characters going to react in this situation?" "What is this place and how does it throw a wrench into my game plan?" I was never really a fan of starting new series so that's why I built just one. I didn't want to start from zero lol, so I figured out a way to implement any new "shiny object syndrome" idea that may potentially cross my path.


----------



## ThirdWish (Sep 30, 2017)

> Writing's a muscle, it's no different than going to the gym everyday. You can't look at someone who has a bodybuilder aesthetic and not understand that they're in the gym everyday and their diets are beyond strict. No matter what angle you try to look at it, there is no easy way, it's just hard work. Writing's no different. It helps that I'm at a point in my series where I don't have to constantly world build and come up with new magic systems and that my characters are completely rooted in their personalities. I'm in a constant state of flow because I don't have to stop and think, "How are the characters going to react in this situation?" "What is this place and how does it throw a wrench into my game plan?" I was never really a fan of starting new series so that's why I built just one. I didn't want to start from zero lol, so I figured out a way to implement any new "shiny object syndrome" idea that may potentially cross my path.


Thanks


----------



## MyCatDoesNotConsent (Sep 11, 2017)

Я не согласен с новым TOS


----------



## Desert Rose (Jun 2, 2015)

1155 today.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3,142 for today. Set to finish the WIP tomorrow. Probably better get the next book figured out! Though my more pantsed ones have been reader favorites as of late, so maybe it's a good thing I haven't had time to work on outlining. I know the character well; it's just a matter of putting her front and center since this is a spin-off series from one where she was a well-loved side character.


----------



## Holden (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## eviebee (Sep 8, 2015)

Just a little over 1,000 words today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K


----------



## MyCatDoesNotConsent (Sep 11, 2017)

Я не согласен с новым TOS


----------



## Anna Drake (Sep 22, 2014)

1,984.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

1,362 and finished the WIP. Preparing for the next one.


----------



## MyCatDoesNotConsent (Sep 11, 2017)

Я не согласен с новым TOS


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

12K written, 11K edited.


----------



## Holden (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

5100


----------



## Holden (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Jacob Stanley (May 25, 2015)

Because I'm in the midst of launching some new projects, as well as doing a fair amount of editing, I'm switching to rolling monthly averages for tracking my word/page counts. I sort of like that better anyway, because I tend to be a binge writer with wildly varying word counts, rather than producing steady daily and weekly totals. Looking at any single week, whether good or bad, doesn't tell me a whole lot about how productive I am, or whether I need to make further adjustments to my work habits.

Anyway, last week I hit 7k, but a good portion of that was the pseudo-words I award myself for editing, and a lot of it was non-fiction work I had to complete to meet  a deadline. My fiction writing just fell right into the gutter last week. This week I'll be doing a lot of thinking and note-taking, trying to get started on some new standalone horror projects. I wouldn't be surprised if I end up under 5k. But then again, I could have a decent week (by my standards) if I can just have a couple of really good days. Saturday, I have the privilege of going out of town to play guitar with my band for a modest sum of money, and that always mentally exhausts me, so there will be no writing on that day. Overall, the potential exists for a massive fail this week, so we'll see. 

But  as for the rolling average thing... Here are my totals below. These include the pseudo-words I add in for editing (usually works out to approximately 1 pseudo word for every 3 or 4 edited words.)

Over the last 04 weeks I'm averaging: 33 pages per week - 8,250 words
Over the last 08 weeks I'm averaging: 25 pages per week - 6,250 words
Over the last 12 weeks I'm averaging: 25 pages per week - 6,250 words
Over the last 16 weeks I'm averaging: 26 pages per week - 6,500 words

The big jump over the last four weeks tells me that posting in this thread and holding myself accountable has definitely produced a bump in my results, so I'm going to keep it up, but I will probably switch to doing a weekly update with my rolling averages instead of posting every day that I write.

EDIT: Was checking back here to compare this week to last, and realized I got the math wrong last week on my 4 week average. I had it in my head that 30 pages = 7000 words, so 33 pages would've been 7750. In actuality, 30 pages is 7500, so I undershot by 500.  Anyway, I fixed it.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

767 words. I was mostly going over a WIP, but managed to add a little in.


----------



## MyCatDoesNotConsent (Sep 11, 2017)

Я не согласен с новым TOS


----------



## Holden (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## MyCatDoesNotConsent (Sep 11, 2017)

Я не согласен с новым TOS


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

4600.


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

1251 yesterday.

1086 today.


----------



## Holden (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited. I do plan on finishing this one over the weekend. It should be another 9K over two days but I will just slip in the chapters when I have time.


----------



## MyCatDoesNotConsent (Sep 11, 2017)

Я не согласен с условиями T.O.S.


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

1199


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3,274 today
379 yesterday planning - mostly character sketches.


----------



## BGArcher (Jun 14, 2014)

5K today, and at least 3k every other day this week.


----------



## Holden (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## BGArcher (Jun 14, 2014)

3K. Current plan is that I'll take tomorrow off from writing new words mostly likely, but will edit at least 10k before starting off strong on Monday.


----------



## Holden (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## MyCatDoesNotConsent (Sep 11, 2017)

Я не согласен с условиями T.O.S.


----------



## Holden (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## Jacob Stanley (May 25, 2015)

Ended up having a better week than expected. The words came very easy on my new standalone horror book, and I had three straight good days from Wednesday to Friday, which accounted for most of my results.

Below are my rolling averages. There was a very slight drop off in the 4-week average from last week, but not nearly as bad as I feared. Still, I want to see 10k words there. Hopefully soon.

04-week Average: 32 pages per week - 8,000 words
08-week Average: 25 pages per week - 6,250 words
12-week Average: 25 pages per week - 6,250 words
16-week Average: 25 pages per week - 6,250 words

*Above totals include _pseudo_ pages I award myself for any editing I do each week. Every 3.5 pages of editing = 1 pseudo page (approximately).


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

6k words today and I walked 9k steps. I'm exhausted.


----------



## Holden (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3,278 yesterday
3,498 today


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## Holden (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3,122 for today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

4450


----------



## Holden (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## CathleenT (Mar 14, 2018)

One thousand seventy-nine today. One scene. But I think I nailed it.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

2283 and taxes.


----------



## Holden (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## MyCatDoesNotConsent (Sep 11, 2017)

Я не согласен с новым TOS


----------



## H.C. (Jul 28, 2016)

1050


----------



## CathleenT (Mar 14, 2018)

I love this thread! It's my new favorite thing. 

1429. Another scene.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

2016 yesterday
2762 today


----------



## Holden (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

1021


----------



## Holden (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Holden (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## MyCatDoesNotConsent (Sep 11, 2017)

Я не согласен с условиями T.O.S.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written to finish a book and 9K edited. I start a new book tomorrow.


----------



## SuzyAK (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm late to this year's party but I'm in. Determined to give this a shot - you all make it look possible. Painting self with woad... "carpal tunnel or death!!!"


----------



## BGArcher (Jun 14, 2014)

3K Sat and Sunday, and 5K today.


----------



## Jeff DeGordick (May 21, 2015)

1,075 today.


----------



## Holden (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written on a new book and 9K edited.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3289 yesterday
3358 today


----------



## Jacob Stanley (May 25, 2015)

Last week I hit 7006 words, and that put me at an average of 912 words per day so far in March. I need to pick things up a little bit to hit 1k per day for the month, but it's well within reach. The words were spread pretty evenly across 3 different WIPS.

I got tired of tracking my words on a text file, so I started using this site called WordKeeperAlpha. It's a very simple to use site where you can set goals and all that stuff. I also switched everything over to straight word-counts again instead of pages to make my stats more compatible with the site, and I changed the way I give myself bonus words for editing. Now I only apply them when I finish editing something and have it ready for publishing, which means I lost a few words for the year, but I should get them back later on. I made the change mostly to discourage myself from using editing as a way of avoiding writing new words while I'm still in the middle of a project.


----------



## Jeff DeGordick (May 21, 2015)

I keep my word count in an Excel file. I just plug in how many words I wrote at a time and it auto-sums them for me and shows me how many I wrote in a day/month/year/all together. Pretty handy.

2,110 words written for me today.


----------



## Overrated (Mar 20, 2015)

I've been averaging 2500 the past 5 days. Thank god. I think I've broken the spell of non-workfulness. At least I hope so.


----------



## BGArcher (Jun 14, 2014)

3K Written, 5K edited


----------



## Holden (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

3965 today.


----------



## Holden (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

2575 yesterday
3107 today


----------



## BGArcher (Jun 14, 2014)

5K Written, 5K Edited


----------



## Holden (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## MyCatDoesNotConsent (Sep 11, 2017)

Я не согласен с условиями T.O.S.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

5400 today


----------



## MyCatDoesNotConsent (Sep 11, 2017)

√
Я не согласен с новым TOS
√√√


----------



## Holden (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Jeff DeGordick (May 21, 2015)

5,030 words written and edited today.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3068 Friday
1836 today


----------



## Holden (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

Holden said:


>


630,950. What are you writing - The Bible?


----------



## hunterone (Feb 6, 2013)

5,000 Friday
5,000 Today.


----------



## Holden (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written and 9K edited. I should finish the main writing on this one tomorrow.


----------



## CathleenT (Mar 14, 2018)

1118 words today. Almost done with the first act.


----------



## Holden (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written to finish the main writing on a book, 9K edited and a trip taken to Target so I could pick up the new Star Wars.


----------



## CathleenT (Mar 14, 2018)

Hurray, Amanda for finishing a book! That's always a great feeling. 

1010 words on mine--finishing up the first act with a little spillover into the second.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3764 yesterday
3517 today


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written on a new book, 9K edited


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

2300 words exactly.


----------



## CathleenT (Mar 14, 2018)

1165, but I'm starting to ramble. Time to stop before the story wanders all over the place.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

I haven't broken 10k in a long time. Yesterday was the day! 10002! And that first draft is done.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## CathleenT (Mar 14, 2018)

Kudos for finishing a draft, kemo! There's something inherently hopeful about that moment. This will be it. The book you always wanted to write. Readers will love it.

Of course, then I immediately think of all the editing blarts I've caught so far, and I remind myself that the dreaded revision phase now stretches before me. Don't think about that stuff. Just enjoy it. 

Today I hit 1399, but I need at least another thousand words of story to hit my midpoint, and I'm not sure where I'm going to get it. But I've got until tomorrow to figure it out.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3035


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

1004


----------



## Jacob Stanley (May 25, 2015)

I'm averaging 940 words a day so far this month, and I have a deadline to meet on some freelance work this weekend, which should easily put me over 1k per day.

After falling short of my goal by a wide margin last week, this week's been great for me so far. I've taken up the pomodoro technique again (probably about the fifth time I've tried it over the years) and this time it clicked for me in a big way. I think I finally have a workflow that's robust enough to support it. With  so many projects in the works simultaneously, I can easily switch to something else every time I get stuck and keep moving forward on each task until I get my pomodoro count in. Plus I've set up a system via trello to break down all the parts of my process into discreet measurable chunks.  

I'm not an outliner, but I'm a big note-taker, so I always have this laundry list of ideas and randomly scattered little moments I want to include in all my different projects. But my books tend to evolve constantly as I write them which means I end up throwing out a very significant portion of everything  I come up with. I've  found that if I don't stop to brainstorm new junk periodically (ideally several times per week)  I'll run into a big cliff. This happens even though I have several projects in the works, because at any given point a large portion of my ideas for various projects are no longer applicable.

The solution has been to include brainstorming as a discrete task that I can apply a certain number of pomodoros sessions to. Additionally I've wrangled up all my random ideas for scene fragments and turned them into card lists on trello. A lot of them get discarded and I often have only the vaguest idea how they'll ultimately fit together, but it still gives me a laundry list of things to tackle so I can keep adding new words. 

I feel like I'm on the verge of a real breakthrough. I finally have a productivity strategy that meshes well with my creative process. I'm probably going to go over 10k words this week for the first time in months, and it feels pretty good.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## MyCatDoesNotConsent (Sep 11, 2017)

Я не согласен с новым TOS


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I added another 6K written and 3K edited, bringing my totals for the day to 15K written and 12K edited.


----------



## MyCatDoesNotConsent (Sep 11, 2017)

Я не согласен с новым TOS


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Between yesterday and today I wrote 9K and edited 12K. I'm sticking to a tight schedule to get a lot of work done before I leave for a trip in April. I'm looking forward to the break.


----------



## MyCatDoesNotConsent (Sep 11, 2017)

Я не согласен с новым TOS


----------



## Jacob Stanley (May 25, 2015)

I hit 30,364 for the month of March. The monthly 1k words per day goal in my online tracker app is set for 30k per month - not technically 1k per day in a 31 day month like March, but close enough, and I prefer even numbers.

Below is my graph for the year so far. January was a terrible month for me which is what prompted me to start posting in this thread to create some accountability for myself. February was much better, and actually the number in February was 30k before I decided to put off counting my bonus edit words until after I published things, and cut all but a tiny fraction (from freelance articles I published) out of my total. March is another big jump. If I can keep improving at the same rate, i'll be edging close to my 10k per week goal in April.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Evelyn Alexie said:


> Amanda -- out of curiosity, how long does it take you to write 9k?
> 
> People keep saying my writing speed will increase the more I write, but I'm not seeing any sign of speediness yet.
> 
> 1273.


Including five-minute breaks between chapters, about 3.5-4 hours.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3006 on Friday
1082 yesterday
3102 today

For March, I wrote 65.4k words which brings my yearly total to 190.1k (as of the last day of March).

Oh, and I finished my WIP today! 🎉


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

Evelyn Alexie said:


> Amanda -- out of curiosity, how long does it take you to write 9k?
> 
> People keep saying my writing speed will increase the more I write, but I'm not seeing any sign of speediness yet.
> 
> 1273.


Bear in mind, just to put things in perspective here. It's a hell of a lot easier to write cozy mysteries fast. Most of them are just blabbing. Of course die hards will deny this but after having read 5 a week i can tell you for sure it's mostly blabbing. The quality of writing and quality of readers in that genre doesn't require a lot of thinking. It's daily life mixed with a bit of police interviews. Lots of blabbing. Once you have written one the beats are the same. It's just rinse and repeat after that.

When i write cozies i can do 10k in about 5 hours which works out to around 2000 every hour. Again it's easier, just a lot of blabbing, and i did this and i did that.

Whereas attempting to write other stuff that actually requires a higher level of writing... that can take me 10 hours to write 2,500.

Different genres are easier to write in.


----------



## MyCatDoesNotConsent (Sep 11, 2017)

Я не согласен с новым TOS


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

thevoiceofone said:


> Bear in mind, just to put things in perspective here. It's a hell of a lot easier to write cozy mysteries fast. Most of them are just blabbing. Of course die hards will deny this but after having read 5 a week i can tell you for sure it's mostly blabbing. The quality of writing and quality of readers in that genre doesn't require a lot of thinking. It's daily life mixed with a bit of police interviews. Lots of blabbing. Once you have written one the beats are the same. It's just rinse and repeat after that.
> 
> When i write cozies i can do 10k in about 5 hours which works out to around 2000 every hour. Again it's easier, just a lot of blabbing, and i did this and i did that.
> 
> ...


Thanks Kal-El. You're always a joy.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written and 9K edited. And, no, it's not one of Kal-El's "easy" cozy mysteries.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

5100 today. It feels good to be back writing after the long Easter weekend.


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

Amanda M. Lee said:


> Thanks Kal-El. You're always a joy.


Relax. I write in the genre. I'm referring to myself as much as anyone else. Let's not get offended over opinions and then report me to the mods. Come and speak to me first if you have misunderstood. We all have opinions on this board.


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

Anarchist said:


> Stay classy, kalel.
> 
> You can change your username, but you can't change your personality.


I'm just deciding if i should report you. I think that might have been an offensive post towards my personality.

Understand. I write in this market. My opinion about that market is just that --- an opinion. People can say ( i disagree ) and that's fine. I was just explaining to someone who was struggling to understand how 9 or 10 k could be achieved in the day when on average most writers do around 3000k a day.

It's just that different genres allow for different writing. It's like comparing literature to kids stories, or pulp to historical thrillers. Some require more research, more thought, more agonizing over choice of words and so forth vs not. This all equates to speed. You can be the fastest typist in the world but go slow when trying to write in certain genres. My experience is that cozies are easier to write because i write them and many other genres (that's how I know as its based on my own experience). As for my use of the word (blabbing) that just means talking ( dialogue) a lot of back and forth. People can disagree on this but my reply was for Evelyn Alexie and she kindly understood by saying "I'm sure writing output can vary based on genre."

Even Mark Dawson said a while back... that he started to write thrillers that didn't require a lot of research or heavy plotting ( not using his exact words ) after he wrote his Soho Noir series. Because it made for writing faster. This is my point. Disagree or not, that's fine but reporting me to the mods over a difference of opinion is a little overboard. Most writers like Evelyn who I was replying to understood this.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

thevoiceofone said:


> I haven't thrown an insult at you, yet you have thrown several at me. My reply was for Evelyn. She understood it. It's a pity you didn't.


The quality of writing doesn't require a lot of thinking. If that's not an insult (and there have been many others throughout the years), what is it?


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

Amanda M. Lee said:


> The quality of writing doesn't require a lot of thinking. If that's not an insult (and there have been many others throughout the years), what is it?


So do you think Mark Dawson was insulting people when he said that he made a choice to write certain thrillers that didn't require a lot of research and thinking? No he wasn't. He came to an understanding that certain genres require more thinking than others.

I think Amanda you may have taken my post to Evelyn out of context.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

thevoiceofone said:


> So do you think Mark Dawson was insulting people when he said that he made a choice to write certain thrillers that didn't require a lot of research and thinking? No he wasn't. He came to an understanding that certain genres require more thinking than others.
> 
> I think Amanda you may have taken my post to Evelyn out of context.


Evelyn's response was to me and you answered on my behalf about cozy mysteries. There was no mistake. This is hardly the first time you've done something similar to me ... or Chris Fox ... or any number of people on this board. You do have a reputation even though you change your name trying to cover it. If you want to be a jerk, own it. Own the one stars and the other things you do, too. Don't hide it.


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

Amanda M. Lee said:


> Evelyn's response was to me and you answered on my behalf about cozy mysteries. There was no mistake. This is hardly the first time you've done something similar to me ... or Chris Fox ... or any number of people on this board. You do have a reputation even though you change your name trying to cover it. If you want to be a jerk, own it. Own the one stars and the other things you do, too. Don't hide it.


I write cozies. I also have posted to this thread and write 10k a day.

Evelyn understood, why didn't you understand?

She replied with "I'm sure writing output can vary based on genre."

Which was my point. I think you just want people to think you are a faster writer than anyone else. I think that's the problem here. It's an ego thing but it shouldn't be. We are all batting for the same team. I am not your enemy. But the truth is certain genres don't require as much thinking ( that's why I can write cozies fast, that's why Mark dawson said he shifted from deep research thrillers to ones that didn't require as much so he could write faster ).


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

thevoiceofone said:


> I write cozies. I also have posted to this thread and write 10k a day.
> 
> Evelyn understood, why didn't you understand?


I did understand. That's the problem. If you want to go passive aggressive, you need to be a bit less obvious about it. Now, I'm going to block you because I'm sick of you ruining this thread. Go to another thread and talk down to people there. Don't keep ruining this one.


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

Amanda M. Lee said:


> I did understand. That's the problem. If you want to go passive aggressive, you need to be a bit less obvious about it. Now, I'm going to block you because I'm sick of you ruining this thread. Go to another thread and talk down to people there. Don't keep ruining this one.


I didn't ruin this one. You replied negatively to me over a response i gave to EVELYN and i replied to clarify. My response to evelyn was about different genres allowing for different speeds of writing. I gave an example of Mark Dawson. I think we can end this discussion now. Lets go back to posting our writing records. Thanks.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

There have been several reports and some action taken behind the scenes. We are discussing whether to edit any posts, but as most have been responded to already, I'm inclined to leave them as they are. However, we are keeping an eye on the thread. I don't want to ban anyone from posting in it, but lets drop the insults, veiled or otherwise please.

Evenstar, Moderator


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

In fact I did remove a few posts that crossed the line in my opinion, toward personal attacks.

There are others that were more in the line of insulting to writers (and readers) of a particular genre. . . . which we also consider out of line.

Amanda, anarchist, thevoiceofone --- if you can't stay on the topic of reporting/celebrating your writing goals, please move on from this thread.

Thank you.


----------



## MyCatDoesNotConsent (Sep 11, 2017)

√Я не согласен с новым TOS


----------



## BGArcher (Jun 14, 2014)

2K written. I'm taking a break to pack, (I'm taking a week off for vacation with the GF,) but I will probably put in a few more hours later today.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

7555 today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I added another 3K to yesterday's writing total. Today I've written 9K and edited 9K. I expect to add another chapter today, though, because if I do, I can finish the main writing on this book tomorrow and I'm barreling toward vacation and have thirty things I have to finish before then.


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

Yesterday 10k
Today 10k and 2500 edited.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

6100 today. Feeling good about this deadline. Fingers crossed.


----------



## JennF (Sep 20, 2016)

Hi, all.

I am new to KBoards and haven't made my introduction yet. But I want to join this challenge right away!


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

Welcome!

6500 yesterday. I usually average 2.5k per day, but my word count always increases when the end is in sight.

I edit as I go, which slows the writing process but leaves my first draft in pretty good condition. I'm always afraid that if I leave something 'for later', I'll never notice it. I think that's my programming side coming through - it's ten times harder to find a mistake later than to fix it on the spot.

Edit to add ... a picture worth a thousand words.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Looks like it was a good thing I've been too busy to post my WC this week!

1276 on Tuesday, working through some drafts
1892 today


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

3700 today. Need 2-4 good days to finish this one now.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

13K to finish a book, 9K edited.


----------



## JennF (Sep 20, 2016)

1,003 words. 

So glad I joined this thread. 

I woke up with a terrible cold and feel sick as a dog. 

But I don't want to make excuses for not reaching my daily goal.


----------



## CathleenT (Mar 14, 2018)

Go, JennF!

Me, too--not a cold, but I'm getting over mono and recovering from some difficult family news at Easter. This was the first day I was able to write again. 1010 words. Small victories.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written on a new book, 9K edited


----------



## MsBattle1986 (Feb 28, 2018)

Hello Everyone!

I have previously been lurking when I came upon this thread and thought I would join in. Although I have been writing off and on throughout the years, I just recently decided to get serious about it. So, here are my numbers starting from the end of last month until today, and hopefully I can continue to make writing a daily habit, even if I don't reach 1k per day.

3/30/18 = 639 words
3/31/18 = 1275 words
4/1/18 = 1620 words
4/2/18 = 335 words
4/3/18 = 920 words
4/4/18 = 541 words
4/5/18 = 0 words 
4/6/18 = 1043 words so far (may write more later)

This list doesn't include outlines, editing, and anything else written by hand.

Edited to add... Wrote another 867 words today, which brings my total to 1910 words. Almost 2k. Not bad at all.


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

1302


----------



## Jacob Stanley (May 25, 2015)

This week has been SOOOOO pathetic for me. Got caught up in all kinds of marketing stuff, and waffling back and forth on whether or not to go back in KU, and could not seem to make myself write much at all. 

Maybe I can manage 4k this evening and make up for it a little bit. I'm focusing more on monthly word-counts now for my goals, so I'm not gonna beat myself up yet, but this has been ugly.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

3K written, 12K edited


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

1134


----------



## Whatever Writer (Jun 20, 2017)

Hello! New to this thread. WC: 2621. 

I'm feeling very encouraged by all the high word counts I see, and maybe with my new way I'm writing and editing I can get back to a higher word count... I'd be tickled if I ever could consistently hit 5,000 words like I wanted to do in the past. Who knows, maybe this season I'll figure out how to not get burned out and just relish the editing process more


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

2139 Friday
1358 Today

I hope I can get back to 3k a day (M-F) soon! Between some close bookish deadlines and now taxes everything else seems to be getting in the way of my writing.


----------



## jb1111 (Apr 6, 2018)

1371 words yesterday, 2422 today. Fairly typical range for me.


----------



## MyCatDoesNotConsent (Sep 11, 2017)

√
Я не согласен с новым TOS


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

3K written, 9K edited


----------



## JennF (Sep 20, 2016)

1,005 words today


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3228 for today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

8797 today, er, yesterday. It's after twelve now. Night night.


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

I guess I am jumping in here for now lol .. my other thread is buried and my favorite junkies have roosted here!   

I am still running slow for now but today I got about 1200 on my main WIP ..and just under 1k on Elera's Covenant..plus I edited about 7k


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

1800 yesterday, 4000 today.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3,073 for today.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

Edit: kept going for a bit and reached 6200 words for the day. Not only that, I can now add 'The End' to my wordcount!


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## tdecastro31 (Mar 2, 2018)

I've finally gotten my production up to where I can post here.
So far this week:
Sunday 2345
Monday 1181
Today    1089


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

7152! One more day of writing and this one is in the history books.


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

10k yesterday


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3069 today


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 10K edited. Only two more days of work until my much needed writing retreat. I can't wait.


----------



## Ann Howes (Apr 7, 2018)

Joining in.  How the heck do you all do this?  I got 253 so far. (at work)    Still some hours to go so maybe I can still make it.


----------



## tdecastro31 (Mar 2, 2018)

1168 today


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

9930 and done with that one. I'm taking off the rest of the week and the weekend to plan a new series. And of course, binge watch Netflix. Bye!


----------



## tdecastro31 (Mar 2, 2018)

1190


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

2191 today.
Taxes will be done today, then I can return to my regular amount of busyness.



Ann Howes said:


> Joining in. How the heck do you all do this? I got 253 so far. (at work)  Still some hours to go so maybe I can still make it.


I get up early to write. At first it was the only time I could get words in when I had a day job. I homeschool my kids, so it's still the only way I can get words in. I just get more now that I don't spend 12hrs a day running a daycare.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K


----------



## tdecastro31 (Mar 2, 2018)

1190


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written to finish my last book before my trip. I will be back a week from Monday to start a new book.


----------



## tdecastro31 (Mar 2, 2018)

1,112 just in under the wire today


----------



## jb1111 (Apr 6, 2018)

Yesterday, about 1500-1700 words.
Today so far: 0. Mostly research for a non-fiction book I'm working on, in bits and pieces.


----------



## tdecastro31 (Mar 2, 2018)

2,172. Now out to enjoy my Saturday with the family.


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

1845


----------



## jb1111 (Apr 6, 2018)

Got down to writing, and hit over 2000 today. Feel like I'm writing in a circle, though. Will revisit it later in the weekend.


----------



## Fleurina (Nov 13, 2017)

I like this thread.
1000 edited words per day are my sweet spot, more than that feels like too much slog, with no space left for the myriad of other stuff.
However today I did 1800 to finish my latest book, bar some final editing and all that jazz. 
To celebrate typing the final word I left my writing cave and strolled along the seafront towards my favourite ice-cream emporium and treated myself to a vanilla cone. 
Simple reward but fabulous. 
Even more so as the weather has been foul and today the sun had its hat on - for a while.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3018 Friday
1215 today


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

1099


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

10k Sat
10k today


----------



## tdecastro31 (Mar 2, 2018)

1275 yesterday...still working on today's numbers


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

1070


----------



## tdecastro31 (Mar 2, 2018)

1,465


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

843 words today. Considering my weekday goal is 3k, that was a total bust. But considering one of my books has spent the majority of the day at #1 in the free store, I consider it a good day.


----------



## 101569 (Apr 11, 2018)

Fleurina said:


> I like this thread.
> 1000 edited words per day are my sweet spot, more than that feels like too much slog, with no space left for the myriad of other stuff.
> However today I did 1800 to finish my latest book, bar some final editing and all that jazz.
> To celebrate typing the final word I left my writing cave and strolled along the seafront towards my favourite ice-cream emporium and treated myself to a vanilla cone.
> ...


Congrats!!!!


----------



## tdecastro31 (Mar 2, 2018)

Edited to add the 311 I just managed when I got home from work...today's final tally is 1570


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

1600 Monday, 4800 today.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

1921: Tuesday, one child sick.
0: Wednesday, husband sick. 
3141: FINALLY hit my word count goal. I'm sooo far behind!!


----------



## tdecastro31 (Mar 2, 2018)

1460 yesterday. Today 0 so far.  Failed to wake up for my morning words...


----------



## jb1111 (Apr 6, 2018)

About 2000-3000 or so yesterday morning.

Today = 0.


----------



## tdecastro31 (Mar 2, 2018)

Evening words did happen   1,626 of them.


----------



## kemobullock (Aug 18, 2015)

3600 words, 8500 edited


----------



## NoLongerPosting (Apr 5, 2014)

Hope it's not too late to join this thread?
I've been out of action for months recovering from an injury, and I need a kick in the keister to stop procrastinating! 
Will stop by later today to log my production.
Now that I've publicly declared my intentions, I better get to work.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

2,608 for today, though it would be really nice if I could hit my 3k goal. But given that I have to get another MS to the editor by tonight, I can't see that happening. At least I hit my goal once this week. Sigh...


----------



## BrianDHoward (Jan 31, 2017)

I've set a 1500 per workday goal. This week has been: 
1606  |  842  |  1403  |  1480  |  1745
or 7076 for the week averaging 1415 per day. Not bad.


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

1103 today.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

Working on a non-fic, 1100 words done. None on the fiction title, but I did scribble 10 pages of handwritten notes.


----------



## Jacob Stanley (May 25, 2015)

After a miserable first week of April I decided to switch to a fairly strict 2kish words per day, 5 days a week routine, writing at about the same time every night, taking weekends off. Since then I've basically hit my goal every day except for one. Very happy with the way things are going. This sort of schedule gets me to right around 10k words per week, which is the level of productivity I've been targeting (and mostly failing to achieve) for the last 6+ months.


----------



## TrishaMcNary (Jan 28, 2018)

I'm finally able to join this thread after months of procrastination and slow writing. 1000 today, and 1000 last week Mon, Tues, and Weds. I was inspired by reading how KDP pre-orders work. You have to upload a full manuscript, but then you have up to 90 days to finalize it. All you need is the draft. My writing process has been to go over each paragraph, sentence, word several times, and it took an hour or more to write 300 words. That's probably why it took me +3 years to write my last book. But now I'm on a roll!


----------



## tdecastro31 (Mar 2, 2018)

624 yesterday.  1500 today


----------



## NoLongerPosting (Apr 5, 2014)

3,418 today, which exceeds my daily goal of 3,000.
But yesterday I spent an entire day re-reading what I've already done.


----------



## jb1111 (Apr 6, 2018)

Just over two thousand early yesterday morning. And some research for a novel idea.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

1372 this morning. Doesn't quite make up for the awful word count for the week, but at least it's something for a bonus writing day. Hopefully I'll have good numbers this week, then I plan to take a few days off later next week after I finish this WIP for a little R&R. Probably what I need to get back to my normal 3k days during the week.


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

2261 today.


----------



## tdecastro31 (Mar 2, 2018)

1,486 today


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 12K edited


----------



## Ryan W. Mueller (Jul 14, 2017)

Right now, I'd be happy to hit 100 words a day.

School + Work + Depression = No Writing


----------



## NoLongerPosting (Apr 5, 2014)

4,772 today; nothing yesterday, for a two-day average of 2,386.
I hope this means I've broken my slump.


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

1354 today.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

2,686 for today.
Going through edits for another project.


----------



## TrishaMcNary (Jan 28, 2018)

Really tired after work but still got 1000 words done tonight.


----------



## jb1111 (Apr 6, 2018)

Over 2000 words yesterday a.m.

Two thousand seems to be my average.


----------



## tdecastro31 (Mar 2, 2018)

1,408 tonight


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3,229 words for today. Feels good to hit my word count goal again.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

Finally finished plotting yesterday, and today I started writing again. 2200 so far.


----------



## Pandorra (Aug 22, 2017)

Wrote 2.3k deleted almost 4k and then wrote another 1.6k.. you do the math! LOL


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 12K edited


----------



## NoLongerPosting (Apr 5, 2014)

3,100 written; dribs and dabs edited


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

1033 today.


----------



## tdecastro31 (Mar 2, 2018)

1,804 shiny new words today


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3,010 for today


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 12K edited


----------



## NoLongerPosting (Apr 5, 2014)

1,104. Hoping to do better tomorrow.


----------



## tdecastro31 (Mar 2, 2018)

1,403 today


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

1046 today.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

4100 today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 12K edited, a bunch of work done outside to get ready for my pool opening in two weeks.


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

10k written. 13k edited. Now I'm going to paint the house  lol


----------



## tdecastro31 (Mar 2, 2018)

1,293


----------



## TrishaMcNary (Jan 28, 2018)

1000


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

0 yesterday. 
2069 today.
Two weeks in a row with a 0 word count day. I'm going to be working through half of my spring break next week...


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 12K edited


----------



## jb1111 (Apr 6, 2018)

3000+ the last two days. Now I am burnt out on the story.

Will work on another project for a bit. Then finish the one I have been working on....


----------



## NoLongerPosting (Apr 5, 2014)

1,620 today; none yesterday, but I unraveled quite a few knots in the plot, so tomorrow should be clear sailing.


----------



## TrishaMcNary (Jan 28, 2018)

~1000 
38000 TBD by June 10


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

1712 today.


----------



## TrishaMcNary (Jan 28, 2018)

1000 part 2
600 part 0 rewrite


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

StacyC said:


> 0 yesterday.
> 2069 today.
> Two weeks in a row with a 0 word count day. I'm going to be working through half of my spring break next week...


I had a zero then a 2500. I do occasionally get a zero, usually when I don't get enough sleep the night before. My writing suffers a lot when I'm zombified, and I find it best to skip that day altogether.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

2519 today. A great count for my bonus writing day. Hopefully this means one less day I have to write on my spring break!



Simon Haynes said:


> I had a zero then a 2500. I do occasionally get a zero, usually when I don't get enough sleep the night before. My writing suffers a lot when I'm zombified, and I find it best to skip that day altogether.


I've found the same thing. I was explaining that to someone the other day. If I get to bed too late, I lose a day of writing.


----------



## jb1111 (Apr 6, 2018)

Somewhere around 3000-3500 last night. Story sort of expanding further than I thought it would. Probably for the best, though.


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

1210 today.


----------



## NoLongerPosting (Apr 5, 2014)

Removed due to site owner's change to TOS.


----------



## TrishaMcNary (Jan 28, 2018)

only ~1000 today. hoped to do more.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

4042 for today. If I can eek out 3.5k tomorrow, I'll be able to take the rest of my spring break from writing.

Meanwhile, back to proofreading my novel to get the pre-order up in time.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 11K edited


----------



## The Deposed King (Mar 18, 2014)

4507 words written

9k - Admiral's Fall



The Deposed King


----------



## NoLongerPosting (Apr 5, 2014)

Removed due to site owner's change to TOS.


----------



## TrishaMcNary (Jan 28, 2018)

1000 written
1600 edited
goal in 41 days: write 35000 more, edit 46000 more
feel like a lot rn


----------



## tdecastro31 (Mar 2, 2018)

1,328 written this morning...

I added another 422 this evening to bring me to a nice round 1,750.


----------



## jb1111 (Apr 6, 2018)

Just over 400-450. Life got in the way.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## TrishaMcNary (Jan 28, 2018)

1000 written, 900 edited


----------



## tdecastro31 (Mar 2, 2018)

1,172 before sunrise


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

2800 written and edited.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

2129 for today. Finished the book, but didn't hit my word count goal. I have some scenes I can beef up in the next draft.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## tdecastro31 (Mar 2, 2018)

1,544


----------



## jb1111 (Apr 6, 2018)

About a thousand yesterday morning. The story grew a bit. Will need a few thousand more before it is done.


----------



## TrishaMcNary (Jan 28, 2018)

a.m. 1600 - edited (44000 [or more] TBD in 39 days)
p.m. 1000 - written (33000 TBD in 39 days) - for big promo in June!


----------



## tdecastro31 (Mar 2, 2018)

1,285


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## TrishaMcNary (Jan 28, 2018)

1500 edited, 1000 written


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written to finish a book, 9K edited


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

1222 today.


----------



## tdecastro31 (Mar 2, 2018)

2.788 so far


----------



## Ryan W. Mueller (Jul 14, 2017)

3860 yesterday. 1158 today.


----------



## TrishaMcNary (Jan 28, 2018)

Friday: 0
Today: 2500 edited, 1000 written


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

1409 written today.


----------



## Ryan W. Mueller (Jul 14, 2017)

1129 words today. It was a bit like pulling teeth at times, but I got the words down.

Now maybe I'll do some editing.


----------



## TrishaMcNary (Jan 28, 2018)

900 edited
1000 written
Ran out of steam early today


----------



## tdecastro31 (Mar 2, 2018)

1,329 written to complete the novel I've been working on.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Spring break is over.
506 words written yesterday for pre-planning.
3,501 words written today. Great start for this story! It's going to be a good one. I'm excited! (Ask me how I feel in a week. LOL)


----------



## Ryan W. Mueller (Jul 14, 2017)

1383 today. I'm really trying to keep this 1000-a-day thing going. It doesn't seem like much, but it really adds up over time.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3,548 for today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

6K written, 9K edited


----------



## tdecastro31 (Mar 2, 2018)

1,232 on the new novel today


----------



## Ryan W. Mueller (Jul 14, 2017)

1360 words today. Now it's time to get back to my proofread of The Gilded Empire and see if I can finish it and get the book published.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3,550 for today. Had a book go live yesterday. Two more on pre-order.


----------



## TrishaMcNary (Jan 28, 2018)

yesterday: 1400 edited
today: 1300 edited, 1000 written
TBD in 32 days: 35000 editing, 28000 writing
still seems like a lot
posting here to give myself accountability


----------



## Ryan W. Mueller (Jul 14, 2017)

1640 today. I probably could have written more, but I wanted to leave myself a starting point for tomorrow.


----------



## L_Loryn (Mar 1, 2018)

I'm going to accountability myself today.

2k+ words (I didn't keep solid track) Finished a book.

Starting next one tomorrow.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

2,686 for today. Got to bed late, and therefore woke up later, so I'm happy with this number. I've gone over my goal by about 500 words each other day this week, so I'm still coming out ahead.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written yesterday, 6K written today, 9K edited today

I should finish writing this one tomorrow. I should also finish editing a different manuscript tomorrow.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3,596 for today. Confession: I'm really mean to my characters. Especially in the thrillers, but that comes with the territory.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

6K written, 6K edited. Both projects complete. I start a new book on Monday.


----------



## jb1111 (Apr 6, 2018)

Wrote about four thousand in the last couple days. The story has sort of grafted into two of them.

Thinking about splitting it into two separate novellas. Shall finish it first.


----------



## TrishaMcNary (Jan 28, 2018)

yesterday: 1400 edited
today: 1350 edited, 1000 written
Hoping to write more over the weekend.


----------



## L_Loryn (Mar 1, 2018)

2,770 today. Started something new. Nice and refreshing. Seems to be rolling out pretty well.


----------



## Ryan W. Mueller (Jul 14, 2017)

2737 words today. Maybe I'm starting to get into the groove again.


----------



## mdeichler (Mar 25, 2018)

1100 words. I think this is my first 1K day this year


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

1,814 today. Not bad for a bonus day. Could have gotten more written but my Kerig died and I needed to find another coffee source. Then there was the neighbor who let her dogs bark for an hour before daylight. That wasn't distracting at all.


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

2073 today.


----------



## TrishaMcNary (Jan 28, 2018)

yesterday: edited 1000, written 1000
today: edited 1600, written 1000
Starting to think that's my daily limit even on the weekends.


----------



## Ryan W. Mueller (Jul 14, 2017)

1346 yesterday. 1296 today.


----------



## L_Loryn (Mar 1, 2018)

3,303 over the weekend. Trying not to count the weekend as working time, but I was excited about my new story so I did get some writing in.


----------



## tdecastro31 (Mar 2, 2018)

1,019 today


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3,167 today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K on a new book. My pool opened so I'm focused on that more than anything else this week, although I plan to get my words in around all the cleaning.


----------



## L_Loryn (Mar 1, 2018)

A little over 2k so far today. Going for 4k, but the beginning of this new work is like pulling teeth. Took 3 hours and a nap just to get through 2k.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3,067 today. Kind of surprised I hit 3k today with as tired as I've been this week.


----------



## Ryan W. Mueller (Jul 14, 2017)

1744 yesterday.


----------



## Rob Martin (Nov 15, 2017)

Been a while since I've posted on this thread, so for an update, I've hit 1600 average words per day for the last week.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## TrishaMcNary (Jan 28, 2018)

yesterday: edited 1600, written 1000
today: edited 650, written 1000
more than half done with both projects


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3,135 for today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## Ryan W. Mueller (Jul 14, 2017)

1112 yesterday.


----------



## Ryan W. Mueller (Jul 14, 2017)

1720 words. This seems like a good pace to keep up. I'm making progress, and I'm not depleting my creative reserves.

I'm curious whether I could start writing two books at once and knocking out 1000+ in each. I'm mostly a pantser, so a big chunk of my writing is figuring out what's going to happen next. Having two books to work on might help with any cases of writer's block.


----------



## L_Loryn (Mar 1, 2018)

2002 words, hah. Just barely. Ugh, some books are cake, some books take you longer. This one's taking me longer. Hoping it picks up when I really get to the meat of it.



Ryan W. Mueller said:


> I'm curious whether I could start writing two books at once and knocking out 1000+ in each. I'm mostly a pantser, so a big chunk of my writing is figuring out what's going to happen next. Having two books to work on might help with any cases of writer's block.


It could. In my experience, it's easier to write one at a time. Mostly to keep details straight in your brain, but that's me. YMMV as the kids say.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 6K edited


----------



## TrishaMcNary (Jan 28, 2018)

yesterday: 1600 edited 
today: 1900 edited, 1000 written


----------



## JoyMosby (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi! I used to part of the 3k a day thread but I had to bow out for a while but I'm back with a vengeance! 
5615 yesterday. I love getting off to a good start!


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 6K edited


----------



## Ryan W. Mueller (Jul 14, 2017)

1052 today. I wrote a couple of scenes I really liked, but I need a bit more time to figure out where things are going for tomorrow.


----------



## L_Loryn (Mar 1, 2018)

2k written.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

1500 today, barely 1k yesterday, but 4k the day before.

I'm only about 6k from the end now. This is my fourth novel in four months, whereas my FIRST four novels took 13 years to write.


----------



## TrishaMcNary (Jan 28, 2018)

yesterday: 2128 edited, 175 written
today: 900 edited, 2000 written

Today I pushed past my real or imagined writing limit of 1000 per day by taking some short walks and one long walk in between writing. I'm still nervous about meeting my goals with 22 days to go till my big promo. There's about 35000 TBD that includes both writing and editing.


----------



## Ryan W. Mueller (Jul 14, 2017)

1059 today. I'm coming up on a battle scene, so hopefully that means I'll top that easily tomorrow.

Also got in a few chapters of editing on the last book of my World in Chains series.


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

10k written. 10k edited.


----------



## L_Loryn (Mar 1, 2018)

Barely made it.

1k written.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

1639 on Thursday.
1537 between yesterday and today. With Kindle Worlds closing, I'm getting the rights back to what turned out to be one of my favorite novellas. I'm revising it to fit into one of my story worlds instead of the Kindle World. Might get some more done later today.


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

1468


----------



## TrishaMcNary (Jan 28, 2018)

1600 edited, 1000 written


----------



## L_Loryn (Mar 1, 2018)

3.4k written, 1k edited.

Getting in the groove again finally. 

I wonder if I should be adding non-fiction words into my number. So far I've only been including fiction words.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3,381 today. Finally done revising my old Kindle World to fit it into my series. Now I can get back to my WIP!


----------



## L_Loryn (Mar 1, 2018)

3.5k (fiction) words written, 2k (fiction) words edited today. Got a late start and wasn't feeling so hot, either.


----------



## Ryan W. Mueller (Jul 14, 2017)

1349 today (yesterday now, I guess)

My sleep schedule is majorly messed up, so we'll see about tomorrow (today?).


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3,239 for today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited. Now it's time to work on the pool because tomorrow is the first swimming day of the year.


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

10k. 10k edited.


----------



## L_Loryn (Mar 1, 2018)

3k nonfiction written, 2.5k fiction written.

Will probably edit this later, but for now that's where I'm at. I envy you all who do it all at once. 

(Edited, woot.)


----------



## TrishaMcNary (Jan 28, 2018)

yesterday and today: 1000 written
Planning to cut down to every other day after my writing/editing projects are done in 19 more days.
It's been a lot for me.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3,198 for today. Despite several missed writing days, my word count for the month is actually pretty good. I should still be able to finish my WIP around the time I originally planned. Luckily this one isn't up for pre-order.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited. Now it's time for my first day in the pool. The only decision I have left is what I'm going to read.


----------



## DanielGibbs (Mar 14, 2018)

Is it possible to join the club now, as opposed to the first day of the year?


----------



## Ryan W. Mueller (Jul 14, 2017)

1262 yesterday. 1226 so far today.

I'm just short of 31,000 for the month of May, so I should easily make 1000 on average for the month.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3,040 for today.



DanielGibbs said:


> Is it possible to join the club now, as opposed to the first day of the year?


Jump in whenever.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited. Pool time.


----------



## Ryan W. Mueller (Jul 14, 2017)

1442 today. Sometime soon, there could be a word explosion. I'm building up to some action sequences.


----------



## TrishaMcNary (Jan 28, 2018)

yesterday: 1270 edited, 1000 written
today: 1900 edited, 1000 written


----------



## L_Loryn (Mar 1, 2018)

Yesterday: nodda, but did a lot of work on the nonfiction ebook (it's an art ebook so it requires pictures and tutorials)

Today: 1.5k fiction written (so far), 1k edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## mdeichler (Mar 25, 2018)

1026. Combining that with the last few days, this week has been more productive.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

2,950 today. Just couldn't get 3k...


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

2k today, now 7k over my target wordcount for this novel with another estimated 3k to go. At least I can cut during the first editing pass instead of having to add!


----------



## mdeichler (Mar 25, 2018)

Another 1K day. First time this year I've had two of them back to back.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

4k, book FINISHED. It was the third and last in a series, too, so that's finished finished.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

1,863 today. A great bonus day. Definitely needed after missing so many writing sessions the last few weeks. Puts me closer to my original finish date.


----------



## TrishaMcNary (Jan 28, 2018)

Sat: edited 2000, written 1000
Sun: edited 1000, written 1000
Today so far: edited 1600

Many "OMG, I can't believe I wrote that 4 years ago" moments are slowing down my big edit of my first book. Delete, rewrite, delete, rewrite, find paper bag to put over head...


----------



## Rob Martin (Nov 15, 2017)

1475


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written on a new book, 9K edited


----------



## 91831 (Jul 18, 2016)

I've been watching this thread for a while now.  Today I decided to join and get some accountability going!
Yesterday 27/05/18: 1479.

Today... getting there slowly.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3,048 for today.


----------



## Ryan W. Mueller (Jul 14, 2017)

Ryan W. Mueller said:


> 1442 today. Sometime soon, there could be a word explosion. I'm building up to some action sequences.


I was right about the word explosion.

1104 Friday.

2858 Saturday.

2358 Sunday.

2225 Monday.

Today might not be as good because I'm pretty much done with the big battle I was writing.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3,066 for today. The writing should start to get faster after this. I'm in the final quarter of a thriller and everything is about to come together in the worst (best) way possible.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

1.4k on a non-fic title, 800 words on a pen name novel.

I have too many projects happening at once!


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## TrishaMcNary (Jan 28, 2018)

yesterday: 845 edit/rewrite, 1000 written
today: 1800 edit/rewrite

Today I got new fantastic covers (made by Heather Senter) for my first two books. I really want to swap them out now, but I know it's best to wait till the rewrite is done. So now I'm just working on that. Hope to get it done by the weekend. About 5000 words to go. It's a lot for me.


----------



## jb1111 (Apr 6, 2018)

Editing done to a 45K novella. Chopped out around 4-5K overall. May turn some of it into a new one.


----------



## Ryan W. Mueller (Jul 14, 2017)

No 1,000 words today. I'm taking a couple days off to recharge. Besides, I'm 10,000 words over my goal for May.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

2,039 for today. Needed sleep over that last 1k, so no 3k day for me. Now to finish going over the edits of another WIP.

59,699 for the month
303,890 for the year


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## 91831 (Jul 18, 2016)

1636.
It was a struggle but I got there!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3,296 to kick off the new month.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 12K edited


----------



## Ryan W. Mueller (Jul 14, 2017)

I took my two-day break at the end of May. Let's see if it's enough to get me refreshed.


----------



## Ryan W. Mueller (Jul 14, 2017)

2695 words to get June off to a good start.


----------



## TrishaMcNary (Jan 28, 2018)

yesterday: 2000 edit/rewrite
today: 1200 edit/rewrite


----------



## Kwrite (Oct 11, 2016)

7,211 written today. Wanted to post as I've never hit a word count that high before. Would love to see if I could keep it up! Probably not. Normal days I'm struggling to hit 2k.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

1,637 for today.


----------



## Ryan W. Mueller (Jul 14, 2017)

Didn't write at all yesterday, but I managed a respectable 1651 words today.

I might be taking a break from the final book in the trilogy I've been writing. I'm coming up on the last 30,000 or so words of it, and I think I need some time to figure out how to tie everything together for an epic conclusion.

Today's words were on a new project I've been dying to write for a few years now.


----------



## 91831 (Jul 18, 2016)

1302, far easier today, although I procrastinated until very late this evening to get it done. Motivation is a big problem when you're melting with the heat!


----------



## TrishaMcNary (Jan 28, 2018)

Finished edit/rewrite of my book 1 Friday night.
Decided yesterday morning to do another full edit pass on it (54000 words). That took all day and most of today. Phew! 
Getting back to writing book 3 tomorrow morning.


----------



## Kwrite (Oct 11, 2016)

8,104 words today. Book finished.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

8.5K written to finish a book, 9K edited. I start a new one tomorrow.


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

10k. 10k edited.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3,156 today. Should finish it tomorrow!


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Been a long time since I did a word count update.  A run of 50 days of hitting the mark ended over the weekend.

What will do that is a 7-hour drive to attend a birthday party, followed by a day of activities with a sleep-deprived toddler and wife followed by another day of driving home which left us all too exhausted to do anything but fall into bed when we arrived back.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

2,429 and the book is finished! Now to work on it and take some time off from first-drafting. I really need the break after a busy and stressful first half of the year. (HOW is it June already??)


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written on a new book, 9K edited


----------



## mdeichler (Mar 25, 2018)

StacyC said:


> 2,429 and the book is finished! Now to work on it and take some time off from first-drafting. I really need the break after a busy and stressful first half of the year. (HOW is it June already??)


Congrats on getting the book done!


----------



## mdeichler (Mar 25, 2018)

Just over a thousand words today but it got me to the end of the main part of my novella. Now I just have a short epilogue to write


----------



## L_Loryn (Mar 1, 2018)

Lots of days.

Many words.

3k average for the last week. Wrapped up my latest book. Only thing left is a 3-4k epilogue I'll tackle soon. Thursday, probably.

Depending on how things play out, hoping to start something new tomorrow while I edit my current work. Blarg editing.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

10k, 10k edited.


----------



## TrishaMcNary (Jan 28, 2018)

Mon: 2000, Tues: 1000, Today: 1000


----------



## Ryan W. Mueller (Jul 14, 2017)

About 2600 today between two projects.

Does 1000 a day count if you're just keeping it as your average rather than actually writing 1000 words every day?


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited. It's pool time.


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

10k. 10 edited. time to pain the house. lol


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 5K edited to finish a book. Back on Monday.


----------



## TrishaMcNary (Jan 28, 2018)

4000 yesterday, 6500 today - my all-time record. Book still not done.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited. I should finish the main writing on this one tomorrow.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

I'm back to it. I needed more than a few days off as originally planned. 

3,331 for today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written to finish a book, 9K edited. Tomorrow I start a book I've been dying to write for six months. I can't wait.


----------



## L_Loryn (Mar 1, 2018)

2k today. Finished a book last week (and did a quick read through). Starting a sweet/clean romance that I came up with from a plot line generator, hah.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written on a new book, 9K edited


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

2,476 for today.


----------



## TrishaMcNary (Jan 28, 2018)

1000 yesterday and today


----------



## BusyMuses (Oct 25, 2017)

Brainstormed quite a lot in the past week, aiming for at least 3000 words today to get back on the saddle.
Still undecided on which story to tackle, because planning is still a bit up in the air. Excited anyway! Let's see how it goes -


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3,329 today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written. I will do my editing later. It's pool time.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

1853 is it for today.


----------



## George Trigiris (Jun 12, 2018)

4,300 today. Life didn't get in the way, I kept the distractions down to a minimum.

I wish all days were like today, but that's way too hard.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## CPfister (Jun 14, 2018)

This sounds like a reasonable goal.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I wrote 6K and edited 14K over the weekend and wrote 9K and edited 9K today.


----------



## DaniO (Oct 22, 2012)

4500 written and edited today.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

1,709 for today. Really need to get my WCs back up. Either that, or I need another break.


----------



## Kat Faitour (Jun 3, 2016)

A hard fought, extremely difficult 285 words. Calm yourselves and try not to be too impressed.


----------



## L_Loryn (Mar 1, 2018)

2k fiction. Editing nonfiction, Editing fiction.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

2,176 today. I was well on my way to 3k but that didn't happen. So frustrating!


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3,003 yesterday (forgot to post!)
3,008 today


----------



## Jeff DeGordick (May 21, 2015)

1,200 today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited, and 14 square covers for ACX. I hate those square covers.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3,059 today. Halfway through the middle book of this series. Tension is high. Yay for a non-sluggish middle!


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written on a new book, 9K edited


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

2,277 for today. Spent most of yesterday getting another book ready and out to beta readers. This isn't going to be a high WC month but at least I've had some good time off. That's what summer is for, right? Especially after such a productive first half of the year!


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 5K edited to finish a book and send it off to the editor.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3,039 for today.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

2672 yesterday.
1160 today.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3,590 words this morning.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I kind of lost track of what got finished between Friday and Sunday. Either way, I did 8K today to finish a book and 9K edited. I start a new one tomorrow.


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

10k. 10 edited. I really should update in here more. I rarely come to this forum nowadays.


----------



## Jeff DeGordick (May 21, 2015)

3,110 today.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Got some more writing in this afternoon. 

4,626 total for today


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

5,562 for today!!


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written and edited yesterday, 9K written and edited today


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

10k. 10k edited.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

1,202 today. Not bad for the 4th of July.


----------



## tdecastro31 (Mar 2, 2018)

1,410.  First 1000+ day in weeks.  Helped by Independence Day.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

Wrapped up another novel. Now off for the weekend. Back on Monday.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

1,084 today.


----------



## M. Fox (Oct 16, 2014)

3,016 written on a new book. Exciting!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

2,400 this morning. Only 4.2k to go!


----------



## tdecastro31 (Mar 2, 2018)

1,666 today


----------



## M. Fox (Oct 16, 2014)

1318 written.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

1,600 words this morning.


----------



## Goulburn (May 21, 2014)

I wrote a daily 4k, and edited 4k, from Jan 1st until June 30, this year, but none of it to do with a novel. 
July 1st, I switched to writing a novel, and less of the other writing. The same daily average of 4k written and edited, appears to be my comfortable writing zone regardless of what I write. 
Tonight, I took a break from the novel, as real life became the focus of my interest and writing again. I'll strive to maintain that average 4k writing and editing target.


----------



## jb1111 (Apr 6, 2018)

I wrote 5000 words in about three or four hours, non-fiction. I probably won't use it. It was good practice, though.


----------



## M. Fox (Oct 16, 2014)

2,603 written.


----------



## tdecastro31 (Mar 2, 2018)

1,055 tonight


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

2,647 this morning. And the draft is complete!


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## M. Fox (Oct 16, 2014)

2,299 written.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## M. Fox (Oct 16, 2014)

2,276 written, 2,696 edited.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## M. Fox (Oct 16, 2014)

2,172 written.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

5400 today, and that's my fifth novel for the year done. I've never written a fantasy novel before, and it was fun.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited. Should finish the main writing on this one tomorrow.


----------



## M. Fox (Oct 16, 2014)

2,300 written, 2k edited. Posting my word counts on here is a great motivator.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

8K written to finish a book, 9K edited


----------



## Jeff DeGordick (May 21, 2015)

2,193 written today.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

1,704 today after almost a week of no writing. And to think I thought I'd have more time to write over the summer!


----------



## Jeff DeGordick (May 21, 2015)

2,340 words today.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

4300 edited, 1K written. It's so good to get back to writing.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3,370 today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I wrote 6K over the weekend on a new book, 9K today on the same book, and edited 9K on another book.


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

5k today.


----------



## M. Fox (Oct 16, 2014)

Took Friday and Saturday off, wrote 2K Sunday and today I wrote 2,593 and edited 2,299.


----------



## Jeff DeGordick (May 21, 2015)

Precisely 1,111 words written today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

2,349 today. Was hoping to hit 3k, but the day got away from me.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## M. Fox (Oct 16, 2014)

0 words yesterday. 2,033 written today.


----------



## Cebelius (Jun 27, 2018)

Hope y'all don't mind a late-comer? If I have the essence of this list right it's simple self-accountability for getting the words down on the daily?

If so I try and hit 3K every day. I'd go for more but, you know. Day job. This will probably help me stay motivated to get the draft finished by month's end.

Just stopped for the evening at 4.4K.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 5K edited to finish a book and send it to the editor


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3,197 for today. Yesterday was a goose egg as I had a backyard campout with the kids, and getting up early to write did not happen.


----------



## M. Fox (Oct 16, 2014)

2,133 written, 4k edited.


----------



## Cebelius (Jun 27, 2018)

3,165K


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3,562 for today. Lots of second drafting ahead of me today for another project, then going over edits of another.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written


----------



## R. C. (Apr 13, 2018)

My first post to this thread...      

Whine: My day job is killing me.

No whine: Yesterday: 11k edited, 1.3k written.

Today: TBD

Cheers,
Ruairi


----------



## Cebelius (Jun 27, 2018)

3K.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

2,103 for today. Lots of editing done yesterday. Hope to get the rest done today. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

2,389 for today.


----------



## tdecastro31 (Mar 2, 2018)

1,149


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written on a new book, 9K edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## tdecastro31 (Mar 2, 2018)

1,483


----------



## M. Fox (Oct 16, 2014)

1,733 written on Friday, just before my 30-foot maple fell on my neighbor's car during a windstorm.   
0 words written Saturday, Sunday, & Monday.  
Slowly getting my mojo back. 583 written today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

1,035


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

6K written, 9K edited


----------



## Kat Faitour (Jun 3, 2016)

Amanda M. Lee said:


> 6K written, 9K edited


Apologies upfront if you've answered this a thousand times already, but I'm trying to look into your process a little since you're so prolific. Do the (usual) 9K written, 9K edited posts pertain to the same book--that is, are you writing 9K then going back and editing the same 9K? OR, do you have books rotating in and out simultaneously? So your 9K written might be on current WIP and your 9K edited is on another book that's farther along in the process? If it's the latter, do you tend to concentrate on two books at any given time or are there more? Maybe you have several WIP and several in different phases of editing?

Thanks in advance to any insight you can give. I appreciate your time!
Kat


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

KFaitour said:


> Apologies upfront if you've answered this a thousand times already, but I'm trying to look into your process a little since you're so prolific. Do the (usual) 9K written, 9K edited posts pertain to the same book--that is, are you writing 9K then going back and editing the same 9K? OR, do you have books rotating in and out simultaneously? So your 9K written might be on current WIP and your 9K edited is on another book that's farther along in the process? If it's the latter, do you tend to concentrate on two books at any given time or are there more? Maybe you have several WIP and several in different phases of editing?
> 
> Thanks in advance to any insight you can give. I appreciate your time!
> Kat


The 6K was for one book, the 9K for a different book. I like letting my manuscript sit a week or two before editing. At any given time, though, I have 13-17 manuscripts in various stages of completion (that would include omnibuses). Right now I have 17 (three of which are omnibuses), etc. I prefer overlapping everything because it allows me to get more done.


----------



## Kat Faitour (Jun 3, 2016)

Amanda M. Lee said:


> The 6K was for one book, the 9K for a different book. I like letting my manuscript sit a week or two before editing. At any given time, though, I have 13-17 manuscripts in various stages of completion (that would include omnibuses). Right now I have 17 (three of which are omnibuses), etc. I prefer overlapping everything because it allows me to get more done.


Thank you very much! And WOW! 
Kat


----------



## Jeff DeGordick (May 21, 2015)

1,194 today.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

1,998 Tuesday
2,239 yesterday
3,205 today


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## Jeff DeGordick (May 21, 2015)

1,485 written today.


----------



## tdecastro31 (Mar 2, 2018)

1922


----------



## tdecastro31 (Mar 2, 2018)

2005 yesterday, 1651 today...so far.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

5K written to finish a book, 9K edited


----------



## tdecastro31 (Mar 2, 2018)

2,188 written today
30,114 for July


----------



## BGArcher (Jun 14, 2014)

4k everyday for the last seven days. About to go on a week vacation. 15K edited today to finish a book that's going up shortly!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3,123 yesterday
3,109 today
51,469 Total for July
398,969 Total for 2018


----------



## MyCatDoesNotConsent (Sep 11, 2017)

Я не согласен с новым TOS


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

2500 today, 2100 yesterday, 1800 the day before.  I've embarked on a new novel so it's all fresh and exciting.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3,108 for today


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written on a new book, 9K edited


----------



## Jeff DeGordick (May 21, 2015)

2,310 words written today.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3,212 today. I really need to start working on that 2nd draft I've been ignoring for summertime activities with the kids. It's cloudy, so maybe today is my day.


----------



## jessie520 (Jul 26, 2015)

2,041 on Tuesday
2,165 yesterday

It feels good to finally work past a part I've been stuck on!


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3,146 for this morning.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## tdecastro31 (Mar 2, 2018)

1,111


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

Today's count just under 4k. It's only 8pm, so I might have another go later on, unless I get really engrossed in Minecraft Revelations.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

2,224 for today. Took Saturday off as usual.


----------



## tdecastro31 (Mar 2, 2018)

1,127


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

3722.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3,848 today. (15.5k for the month so far!)


----------



## Anna Drake (Sep 22, 2014)

739 new, 1616 edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K


----------



## UghSoUncool (Mar 16, 2014)

1600 words so far today~ and hopefully I'll be able to write a thousand or so more.


----------



## MaddHatter (Jan 17, 2017)

You writing machines on this thread have always inspired me. I'm finally going to take the plunge and jump in with you. Hopefully it gives me a little accountability and keeps my writing more consistent.


----------



## jb1111 (Apr 6, 2018)

About 3500 words the past day and a half. Some of it rewriting a couple sections of a book that will go up soon.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

4k today. Just about at the halfway point of the novel, and it's all downhill from here. So to speak.


----------



## 87552 (Nov 4, 2015)

1712 after a month's pause. Living in a cramped condo, washed over with stress and work and responsibility doesn't help with creativity. I sometimes want to smash the laptop to the nearest wall.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## Harry J Langley (Jul 27, 2018)

1012 Written, 3k edited


----------



## Alex Raizman (Aug 6, 2018)

MaddHatter said:


> You writing machines on this thread have always inspired me. I'm finally going to take the plunge and jump in with you. Hopefully it gives me a little accountability and keeps my writing more consistent.


What program is that? it looks awesome.


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

1128 today.


----------



## MaddHatter (Jan 17, 2017)

Alex Raizman said:


> What program is that? it looks awesome.


I pulled that from Scrivener. It is pretty awesome! It's definitely worth every penny


----------



## MaddHatter (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

2,323 for this morning. I usually aim for 3k during the week but had to get my kids ready early this morning, so I didn't hit my WC for the day *but* I did finish a 2nd draft that I started yesterday. Now it's going off to beta readers. Three weeks of procrastination, two days to get through the draft...


----------



## tdecastro31 (Mar 2, 2018)

1066 words tonight


----------



## UghSoUncool (Mar 16, 2014)

2735~


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## tdecastro31 (Mar 2, 2018)

1,842


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3,003


----------



## MaddHatter (Jan 17, 2017)

Not a great day, but I guess it's something. I wish I had a real excuse, but honestly I fell down a Shameless hole... Those Gallaghers...


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

3350 yesterday.


----------



## jessie520 (Jul 26, 2015)

2,073 yesterday/this morning.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3,045


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

1190


----------



## tdecastro31 (Mar 2, 2018)

1,017 maybe a few hundred more later


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## UghSoUncool (Mar 16, 2014)

3292~ and I'm doing some late night writing right now, but I'll count that towards my word count for tomorrow


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

4600


----------



## passerby (Oct 18, 2015)

1085


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## UghSoUncool (Mar 16, 2014)

4106~


----------



## mdeichler (Mar 25, 2018)

1009

My first 1K day of the month


----------



## tdecastro31 (Mar 2, 2018)

1475


----------



## Jeff DeGordick (May 21, 2015)

13,605 written today.


----------



## UghSoUncool (Mar 16, 2014)

1800~


----------



## Saffron (May 22, 2013)

Woah! You guys inspire me. I'm about to shift onto a new manuscript. Will see what I can do.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

2,576


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

2k today. Only got 4 hours sleep, home open this afternoon, and my youngest daughter came round to work in the shed with me on some jarrah dining chairs. All up, lucky to write that much!


----------



## MaddHatter (Jan 17, 2017)

Thursday (8/9)



Friday (8/10)



Saturday (8/11)



Sunday (8/12)


----------



## mdeichler (Mar 25, 2018)

1006. Over the 5K mark on this new novella.


----------



## tdecastro31 (Mar 2, 2018)

1100


----------



## Jeff DeGordick (May 21, 2015)

3,655 words written today.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

I think if I had a last hour I'd use it for something other than writing!

5100 today, a good one. I always get quicker when the end is in sight.


----------



## tdecastro31 (Mar 2, 2018)

1,853 words


----------



## UghSoUncool (Mar 16, 2014)

5164~


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

2374 yesterday
2073 today


----------



## mdeichler (Mar 25, 2018)

1078. One hour at the coffee shop helped my focus.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

3200 yesterday, today has only just dawned. (Writer-dawned. It's nearly 2pm.)


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3,062


----------



## tdecastro31 (Mar 2, 2018)

1379


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

4900 today, 8000 left to finish this novel. Having an absolute blast.


----------



## UghSoUncool (Mar 16, 2014)

4863~


----------



## Beady (Jan 29, 2018)

1800


----------



## Jeff DeGordick (May 21, 2015)

6,793.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I managed to finish writing and editing a book this week but lost track. I had house issues to deal with, including a leak that required ripping out drywall. I will be back to my normal writing schedule next week.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

1050.


----------



## tdecastro31 (Mar 2, 2018)

1020


----------



## Jeff DeGordick (May 21, 2015)

Lee Carlon said:


> Jeff, you are killing it!
> 
> I hit my target 1,150.




7,676 today to finish my book. Now on to the edit!


----------



## tdecastro31 (Mar 2, 2018)

2,400 tonight... and good job Jeff on finishing your book.


----------



## Shaezy (Jan 26, 2018)

What an inspiring group! I hope it's okay if I join  .
Saturday 18/08 - 3,297


----------



## UghSoUncool (Mar 16, 2014)

5997~


----------



## tdecastro31 (Mar 2, 2018)

1,496


----------



## tdecastro31 (Mar 2, 2018)

...and 1040 before work this a.m.


----------



## MaddHatter (Jan 17, 2017)

Monday (8/13)


Tuesday (8/14)


Wednesday (8/15)


Thursday (8/16)


Friday (8/17)


Saturday (8/1


Sunday (8/19)


Now, off to write today's words...


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K


----------



## RobinGreaves (Jul 23, 2018)

First post in this thread. Doing a new romance for an old pen name. Will probably do two of them before I start on work for the new pen name. Really want to get a consistent word count going before I jump genres. Today was first day for the manuscript -- and I'm a pantser.

August 20: 2559


----------



## UghSoUncool (Mar 16, 2014)

10K because I'm playing catch-up (I did this to myself u g h)




RobinGreaves said:


> First post in this thread. Doing a new romance for an old pen name. Will probably do two of them before I start on work for the new pen name. Really want to get a consistent word count going before I jump genres. Today was first day for the manuscript -- and I'm a pantser.
> 
> August 20: 2559


Hey, RobinGreaves!  I'm working on a new romance for an old pen name, too (and I'm also a pantser who likes to use very loose outlines). 
Here's to the best of luck to us both! ♥♥♥


----------



## tdecastro31 (Mar 2, 2018)

1,155 this morning


----------



## RobinGreaves (Jul 23, 2018)

UghSoUncool said:


> 10K because I'm playing catch-up (I did this to myself u g h)
> 
> Hey, RobinGreaves!  I'm working on a new romance for an old pen name, too (and I'm also a pantser who likes to use very loose outlines).
> Here's to the best of luck to us both! ♥♥♥


Thank you  Great job!


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K


----------



## MyCatDoesNotConsent (Sep 11, 2017)

Я не согласен с новым TOS


----------



## tdecastro31 (Mar 2, 2018)

this morning = 1,044


----------



## UghSoUncool (Mar 16, 2014)

5656 yesterday~ we'll see how far I get today


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3,017 on 8/16
Vacation
2,671 today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

12K. I might try to do another chapter. I have a meeting with my financial planner tomorrow and want to make sure I can spend the afternoon in the pool.


----------



## jb1111 (Apr 6, 2018)

About 4000 over the last couple evenings.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Did another 3K, bringing my total to 15K. Tomorrow I only have to do one chapter.


----------



## MyCatDoesNotConsent (Sep 11, 2017)

√
Я не согласен с новым TOS


----------



## UghSoUncool (Mar 16, 2014)

Amanda M. Lee said:


> Did another 3K, bringing my total to 15K. Tomorrow I only have to do one chapter.


For the first time in my life and probably the last time in my life, I can actually say that I wrote as much as Amanda!  I wrote 15K today (I doubt I will ever hit these numbers again, I was just finishing out a novel + the epilogue).


----------



## tdecastro31 (Mar 2, 2018)

1100 before sunrise ...added another 400 before I head out to work


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3,177


----------



## Ellie L (Aug 6, 2016)

1040 so far today.


----------



## MyCatDoesNotConsent (Sep 11, 2017)

Я не согласен с новым TOS


----------



## tdecastro31 (Mar 2, 2018)

1200


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3,002


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

3K yesterday, 9K today


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

6K. I just have the happy wrap-up on this one to finish it up tomorrow. Then I only have two books to write before NINC.


----------



## tdecastro31 (Mar 2, 2018)

Yesterday I was a lazy good for nothing - 500 words.  A little better today so far - 1200


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3,401 and finally finished that WIP! It ended up slightly shorter than I'd wanted, but I have things I need to add in the next draft. Excited to start the next book.


----------



## MyCatDoesNotConsent (Sep 11, 2017)

Я не согласен с новым TOS


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3,772
This book is practically writing itself. Great way to start!


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

1200 today, and I'm now 5000 over my wordcount for the novel. Luckily it's the middle part of a trilogy, so I'm eying scenes to move into book three ...


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written on a new book, 9K edited


----------



## MaddHatter (Jan 17, 2017)

Well, I lost track of the Scrivener screenshots, but I'm a little over 5K for this past week. I finished my first draft and started on the second (I add more than I take out on my second pass). I'm hoping to finish this project by the end of the week.


----------



## quiet chick writes (Oct 19, 2012)

Today is the kid's first day back at school, so it's back to work for me. I love this time of year. It's been a long summer and I'm ready to work!  

I have 10k on a WIP that I've been picking at over the summer and I'm aiming for about 1200 new words each work day.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

4,525


----------



## BeaBrown2020 (Aug 7, 2018)

Right here with yall. Only 1k a day for a first draft!


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Almost forgot to check in today. 9K written and 9K edited. I also did the big CreateSpace migration.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3,144


----------



## Jerry S. (Mar 31, 2014)

Just getting into this now. I've done 2500 words (total) the past two days.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## tdecastro31 (Mar 2, 2018)

2k


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3,383


----------



## Jerry S. (Mar 31, 2014)

Added another 1,003 yesterday


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3,316 ... and August is my most productive month this year despite taking time off!


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

9000 words on a 'short story' which was meant to be a filler for my third omnibus.

Instead, it's half done and heading into novella territory ...


----------



## tdecastro31 (Mar 2, 2018)

1000 + 2 this morning.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

Okay now it's 11,858 words for the day. I estimate a thousand to go to finish the thing, so I might as well keep going. I've been editing as I go along, too!


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

3K written, 9K edited


----------



## BeaBrown2020 (Aug 7, 2018)

Only 2k written. 100 edited. (Needs massive rewrite)

Almost done. Maybe 2-5k left to write.


----------



## MyCatDoesNotConsent (Sep 11, 2017)

Я не согласен с новым TOS


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

I just got done with 3,100 words today. Not quite a record for me, but fairly close.


----------



## username (Jul 4, 2018)

Decided to join in.  Got ~3,000 words done today.


----------



## jb1111 (Apr 6, 2018)

Over 2000 yesterday, only 10K to go. Should be done in around 5 days or less.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

2,481 for my bonus day. I don't know why I consider Sundays an extra day. I almost never actually take it off!


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

2028 today to finish my novella.


----------



## MyCatDoesNotConsent (Sep 11, 2017)

Я не согласен с новым TOS


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3,383 for today. I want to write more, but I really need to finish proofreading a different book and work on the 2nd draft of another WIP.

Yep, this is how I spend Labor Day. 😊


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

8K written to finish a book, 9K edited. Tomorrow I start my last book before NINC.


----------



## jjj (Aug 10, 2018)

[deleted]


----------



## MyCatDoesNotConsent (Sep 11, 2017)

\
Я не согласен с новым TOS


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I used to be a reporter. I've been writing on deadline for 20 years.


----------



## username (Jul 4, 2018)

Didn't get much writing done yesterday, but I'm pretty sure I made it up with today.  Got ~6,000 words done.


----------



## jb1111 (Apr 6, 2018)

4000 so far this evening and morning.


----------



## Joynell Schultz (Oct 29, 2016)

I'm joining your group, as 1000 words a day pushes you ahead and isn't a huge commitment. How long does it take you to push out this many words? I'm thinking it's less than an hour commitment...

Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3,538 for this morning. Again, wish I had more time to write. Really enjoying this one! I wasn't going to start it until later this year, but it was calling to me. Glad I listened!


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written on a new book, 9K edited


----------



## username (Jul 4, 2018)

Only managed to get ~1,000 words done today.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3,009 is it for today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

6K written, 9K edited.

Added another 3K so I got 9K written and 9K edited.


----------



## username (Jul 4, 2018)

~1000 words today.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

2,634 today. I'm actually surprised I got that close to 3k. My mind would stop this morning, bringing up everything I'm remotely concerned about, plus a few I didn't realize I were on the list.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited. Now, the weather is so crappy (even though I have less than two weeks in my pool before it closes) I'm hitting the Halloween decorations so they'll be done before NINC.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3,004 today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited. I might do another chapter tonight to get ahead for next week. The weather is crap and totally threw off my plans so I plan to get a lot done over the weekend (not all writing) so I can coast next week when it hits the eighties. That's essentially my last run with the pool, which closes on the 19th.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Added another chapter for 12K written today.


----------



## MyCatDoesNotConsent (Sep 11, 2017)

Я не согласен с новым TOS


----------



## Diamond Eyes (Feb 11, 2017)

only 1200


----------



## username (Jul 4, 2018)

I was hoping to hit ~6,000 words, but got ~3,000 words instead. Looks like the odds weren't in my favor.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

2,417 today. I'm almost halfway through an 80k novel in just two weeks! 

Yesterday, I made a decent dent into the 2nd draft I've had no time to touch in the last two weeks. It was one of those cases where I thought the book was going to suck, but then upon reading it, I found it to be pretty good. Hopefully my beta readers will agree, otherwise the 3rd draft will be a bear! lol


----------



## Sean D. (Jun 29, 2018)

First real attempt at finishing a novel, first-time writer (want to be commercial-ready by end of the year). I decided to stick to 1000 minimum for the foreseeable future.

Since* August 6th, my average is 1134*, for a total of *37,421* as of today. Just about to finish act 1, so we're looking at a first draft of what, 160,000 words &#128518;.

but yes - today I hope to hit 2000.


----------



## MyCatDoesNotConsent (Sep 11, 2017)

Я не согласен с новым TOS


----------



## username (Jul 4, 2018)

~5,000 words today.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3,433 for today. Should also finish that 2nd draft today and get it out to beta readers.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## BGArcher (Jun 14, 2014)

2k written, 10k edited.


----------



## MyCatDoesNotConsent (Sep 11, 2017)

Я не согласен с новым TOS


----------



## username (Jul 4, 2018)

Felt off today, but managed ~2,500 words today.


----------



## David Wisehart (Mar 2, 2010)

3,198 words


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3,084 for today.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

1015 today. I had to type 16 extra words so I qualified to post here.


----------



## username (Jul 4, 2018)

~5,000 words today.


----------



## writerc (Apr 15, 2016)

3,045 words this morning.
I've started timing my breaks between sprints (10 mins) and have become much more efficient this week. It's amazing how easy 10 minutes becomes half an hour... All this week I've had my words done by noon. This is unheard of. 

I might try and keep it up


----------



## MyCatDoesNotConsent (Sep 11, 2017)

Я не согласен с новым TOS


----------



## David Wisehart (Mar 2, 2010)

3,485 words


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

2,613


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

2714 today, 12 short of my target. I'll live.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

6K written and 9K edited both yesterday and today. I have nine chapters left to finish this one. I also want it edited before I leave for NINC. This is my last weekend in the pool, though, so I've arranged things so I don't have a lot of work to do (I have a bunch of stuff to do around the house before then. I also need my hair died, cut, and a pedicure). I can finish the book before I leave next Sunday and get everything done around the house, too. I also have four outlines to do ... but they will get done.


----------



## BGArcher (Jun 14, 2014)

2,5000 K written, 10k edited.


----------



## username (Jul 4, 2018)

Got complacent. Only got ~1,000 words today.


----------



## David Wisehart (Mar 2, 2010)

1,215


----------



## writerc (Apr 15, 2016)

3,115 words this morning. Total word count for this book I started last Friday 16,139.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3,017 today


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

6K written, 9K edited


----------



## David Wisehart (Mar 2, 2010)

2,076


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

3K written, 9K edited


----------



## time was (Sep 1, 2018)

I've had a lot of health issues lately, so I'm really pleased to be back. The total for the day isn't grand, but it made the cut. Words written today: 1,234


----------



## David Wisehart (Mar 2, 2010)

6,767


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

3K written, 9K edited. Now it's pool time. I only have four days left before it closes.


----------



## David Wisehart (Mar 2, 2010)

1,279


----------



## MyCatDoesNotConsent (Sep 11, 2017)

Я не согласен с условиями T.O.S.


----------



## Bella Breen (May 24, 2015)

Amanda M. Lee said:


> 6K written, 9K edited


How do you get so much done every day? I have a hard time forcing myself to dictate because I think it will be stupid or it's a dumb idea for the chapter, etc.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

monamorabooks said:


> How do you get so much done every day? I have a hard time forcing myself to dictate because I think it will be stupid or it's a dumb idea for the chapter, etc.


I simply sit down and do the work. I don't allow myself to quit until my minimum for the day is done. Period.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

3K written, 9K edited


----------



## username (Jul 4, 2018)

Finally managed to get my numbers up again. ~1,000 words today.


----------



## David Wisehart (Mar 2, 2010)

1,204


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

3K written, 9K edited. Getting close to finishing everything before my vacation.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

2,632 today after a 3-day break.


----------



## jjj (Aug 10, 2018)

[deleted]


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

Well done on the 10k!

Got 3600 done today, the biggest wordcount on this novel since I started it at the beginning of the month. Always happens - I spend the first two weeks doing more thinking and less typing, and the other way round for the second half of the process.


----------



## David Wisehart (Mar 2, 2010)

516


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3,103


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

3K written, 9K edited


----------



## time was (Sep 1, 2018)

1.3K


----------



## David Wisehart (Mar 2, 2010)

781


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

3,045


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

4K written, 6K edited. Tomorrow I finish up both on this project and then I'm off until October 1st.


----------



## time was (Sep 1, 2018)

1.2K


----------



## time was (Sep 1, 2018)

Written: 1.3K  Proofed: 5.2K


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

2K written, 6K edited. I'm off until October 1st (if this place is still here when I get back). Everyone have a  good week and a half.


----------



## time was (Sep 1, 2018)

1.2K written 903 edited.

Modified to add: Hope this thread remains live.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm back and did 6K. I have to focus on a new release now.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

6K written


----------



## thanksfortheadvice (Aug 24, 2017)

Thanks for sticking around. Hopefully this thread stays active. 

I’ve lurked for months, afraid to commit, because I lack consistency. No more excuses.

I act as editor and publisher for my brother’s books, and I’m writing my own YA historical fiction series. If nobody minds, I’ll track both with the goal of achieving balance. 

Yesterday: 
For brother: edited 4K 
Me: wrote 350


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

6K written


----------



## thanksfortheadvice (Aug 24, 2017)

1330 words written


----------



## time was (Sep 1, 2018)

1420 written, 900 edited


----------



## thanksfortheadvice (Aug 24, 2017)

1059 words written
2500 words edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

6K written


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

6K to finish my short. I'm glad I went for a short when I came back to get back in my groove. I start the first book in a new series next week.


----------



## thanksfortheadvice (Aug 24, 2017)

Amanda M. Lee said:


> 6K to finish my short. I'm glad I went for a short when I came back to get back in my groove. I start the first book in a new series next week.


Good luck with the new series.

1221 words written


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 6K edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 6K edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 6K edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 6K edited


----------



## thanksfortheadvice (Aug 24, 2017)

I've hit 1K+ on all my scheduled days last week and today.


----------



## time was (Sep 1, 2018)

1.9 written.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## time was (Sep 1, 2018)

2.8K


----------



## VisitasKeat (Oct 15, 2018)

Making my first post on this thread! 

2090 from my latest WEP session.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## VisitasKeat (Oct 15, 2018)

1078


----------



## time was (Sep 1, 2018)

1.3K


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited. I should finish the main writing on this one tomorrow.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written to finish a book, 9K edited. I start a new book Monday.


----------



## VisitasKeat (Oct 15, 2018)

1006 + online research


----------



## time was (Sep 1, 2018)

1.1K I like to take weekends off, but ....


----------



## VisitasKeat (Oct 15, 2018)

1067 + online research


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

12K


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## VisitasKeat (Oct 15, 2018)

1458 + online research + offline research

Didn't have previous WEP session.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

12K written, 9K edited. Easier day tomorrow, but only because I have construction going on in the house and errands to run.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

1952 yesterday


----------



## Fortunate (Jul 31, 2018)

Amanda M. Lee said:


> 9K written, 9K edited


Can I ask what it is you edit?
Do you write 9k and then edit that 9k?
Or are you editing the stuff you wrote the day before? Or from a book before?

I've read most of your process in your various posts, but I think I missed the bit about editing 

Thanks!


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Fortunate said:


> Can I ask what it is you edit?
> Do you write 9k and then edit that 9k?
> Or are you editing the stuff you wrote the day before? Or from a book before?
> 
> ...


It's from a different book.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited. I sent one manuscript off to my editor. I have a happy wrap-up to write tomorrow to finish up the other book. I start a new book on Monday.


----------



## VisitasKeat (Oct 15, 2018)

1201

Didn't have previous three WEP sessions.


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

Yesterday: 617 written
Today: 5796 written and about 3k edited


----------



## time was (Sep 1, 2018)

Drats: only got 955 written today. I spent another hour editing, but I didn't count the words.


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

4587 written, about 6300 edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K on a new book, 9K edited. I will probably add another chapter after dinner if I can.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I added another 3K yesterday. For today, I wrote 12K and edited 9K. Happy Halloween everybody.


----------



## time was (Sep 1, 2018)

1.8K I need to pick up my pace!


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Day 1 of Nano: 3000 words.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

12K written, 9K edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

12K written, 9K edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 12K edited. I'm really trying to get a book edited tomorrow so I can send it off to be professionally edited.


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

30th: 0
31st: 4672 + 3k edited
1st: 7894 + 3k edited
2nd: 8389 + 3k edited
3rd: off
today: off


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 12K edited (book sent off to editor).


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Day 2 of Nano: 2500 words
Day 3: 1000 words
Day 4: 2000 words.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

12K written, 9K edited. I should finish this one tomorrow and then go back to my easier schedule, which I'm looking forward to.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

12K written to finish a book and 9K edited. Tomorrow I get to go back to my normal 9K a day and I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

5k yesterday and today


----------



## VisitasKeat (Oct 15, 2018)

2033 using 7 inch Android tablet and wireless headphone.

Sitting & typing + standing & typing

Music used: Lounge Beats 8 - Paulo Arruda

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=OLwnyFAD_RE

Previous session:

1038 using 7 inch Android tablet and wireless headphone.

Music used: Late Night flight Vegas - DJ Maretimo

Standing and typing + sitting and typing


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Day 5 of Nano: 2000 words
Day 6 : 2200 words
Day 7: 2200 words.


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

9600 written, 1100 edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

6k written, 1k edited


----------



## Terry Chakra (Nov 3, 2018)

2.2K

To those who write 9K a day.... how do you do it??


----------



## VisitasKeat (Oct 15, 2018)

1082 using 7 inch Android tablet and wireless headphone.

Sitting & typing + standing & typing

Music used: Hotel Costes - Vol 4

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=C3SZ8IZUeLA


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Terry Chakra said:


> 2.2K
> 
> To those who write 9K a day.... how do you do it??


I'm simply not allowed to quit before I'm done. Period. You would be surprised how fast you start to work if there are real-world consequences for not finishing earlier.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

4500 written, 7k edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

6K written, 9K edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

6K written, 9K edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited. I should finish the main writing on this one tomorrow.


----------



## time was (Sep 1, 2018)

1.5K. Finally, I'm back on the book! May the force be with me.


----------



## time was (Sep 1, 2018)

1.8K


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

12K to finish a book (no editing). I start another book tomorrow and should finish editing the book I'm working on in two days. Then I start editing the one I just finished. It never ends. I have three full novels and one short to finish out 2018.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written on a new book, 9K edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## jb1111 (Apr 6, 2018)

Somewhere around 2K written a couple nights ago, and around 2K also edited out.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

OMG, I wrote 6.5k yesterday and my back is _killing_ me this morning.

I usually only manage about 3k on a good day, so this was a big number for me.

I must stop and stretch more! It's just so difficult when you're in the flow state.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## time was (Sep 1, 2018)

1.4 written


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

7.8k written, 8.4k edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I wrote 6K over the weekend and 9K today. I also edited 9K today.


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

5k written, 2.7k edited


----------



## jb1111 (Apr 6, 2018)

Last night 2K written, maybe 500 words edited out.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

12.7k written, 5k edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited. I'm off for the holiday now.


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

6.7k written, 1k edited

I'll finish this book tomorrow, then have probably five days of editing.


----------



## Terry Chakra (Nov 3, 2018)

1,098 words written


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

6.8k written, 1.6k edited yesterday to finish a book. Now I've got four or five days of editing before I start the next one.


----------



## Terry Chakra (Nov 3, 2018)

1,794 written


----------



## jb1111 (Apr 6, 2018)

1617 written. The book isn't really hitting me so far. Something is not clicking. I think I'll junk it and move to the next project instead.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

6K written, 9K edited


----------



## time was (Sep 1, 2018)

1.2 written today.


----------



## jb1111 (Apr 6, 2018)

2K+ more written, resuscitated the story.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

6K written, 9K edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## Nick_Wathke (Nov 25, 2018)

1200 today. Hoping to do a bit more tomorrow.


----------



## jb1111 (Apr 6, 2018)

3-4K written last night. Story is gaining some steam.


----------



## davart (Nov 12, 2018)

I'm starting on the sequel to 'Curious Magic & Strange Events' on Monday, December 3rd. I wrote the first part at 1,000 words a day, so will be doing the next at the same rate.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/1729468500


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written to finish a book, 5K edited to finish editing another book. I start a short tomorrow.


----------



## scott.marmorstein (May 26, 2015)

Just wrote 1300+ words for a chapter rewrite. Like it much better. Been on a roll lately.


----------



## Nick_Wathke (Nov 25, 2018)

1250 today. A little more than yesterday!


----------



## thanksfortheadvice (Aug 24, 2017)

1k written.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

6K written, 12K edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

6K written, 12K edited


----------



## BairInk (Nov 29, 2018)

1,003 words done.


----------



## Nick_Wathke (Nov 25, 2018)

1305 written.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

6K written, 12K edited


----------



## Laran Mithras (Nov 22, 2016)

5,089 words.


----------



## Nick_Wathke (Nov 25, 2018)

1700 written


----------



## Nick_Wathke (Nov 25, 2018)

2400 written.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

6K written, 12K edited

edited to add: I added another 3K written to get ahead for tomorrow because we're supposed to have a 51-degree day. All I have left is one chapter to finish my last short of the year.


----------



## Laran Mithras (Nov 22, 2016)

10,163 words.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

3K written to finish a short, 12K edited


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

Amanda M. Lee said:


> 3K written to finish a short, 12K edited


I think I saw before that it takes you about an hour to edit 9k words?

What kind of editing is this? Typos only, or something more intensive?


----------



## davart (Nov 12, 2018)

GT59 said:


> Joining in this year. 1623 words today. Best wishes to all for a productive and Happy New Year !


I wrote my first book at a thousand words a day, so yes. I'm in!


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

funthebear said:


> I think I saw before that it takes you about an hour to edit 9k words?
> 
> What kind of editing is this? Typos only, or something more intensive?


I write very clean. I only take about 20 minutes to edit a chapter.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written on a new book, 12K edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## Nick_Wathke (Nov 25, 2018)

1150 written.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## jb1111 (Apr 6, 2018)

About 2-3K last night after a break for a day.


----------



## R.D. Smith (Jun 17, 2014)

I've been on a roll this week. 

3,007 words on Monday
3,021 words on Tuesday
3,013 words on Wednesday
3,013 words today


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

3K written, 9K edited. I have a lot to make up for after my trip to the Mac store screwed up my day.


----------



## Nick_Wathke (Nov 25, 2018)

1160 written.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited. I'm thinking of doing another chapter after dinner to save on the amount of writing I have to do over the weekend. We will see.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I added another 3K.


----------



## time was (Sep 1, 2018)

2.3 K today.  That's a good daily word count for me.


----------



## Keith Soares (Jan 9, 2014)

I finally jumped on this bandwagon, and have to say it has been great.

Twenty-nine days ago, I posted a personal challenge on my blog to write 1,000 words a day at least through the end of the year. By New Year's, if I keep on schedule, that will mean 52,000 words of new material. 

Already I have completed and published one new novel (which admittedly was 2/3 done when I started the challenge), and I've taken a manuscript that I loved but wasn't giving the proper attention and suddenly added 11,000 new words to it. The only speed bump in the whole thing was transitioning from completing one novel to editing and continuing to write another. Those editing days cost me a bit, and my total word count since I started this challenge is 27,004, meaning I'm just under 2,000 words behind schedule. However, my last three days (since I stopped editing and started new chapters) have been 1,600, 1,400, and 1,600 words, so I am making up for some lost time. 

I don't expect to ever do 3k, 4k, 5k or more in a day (at least not while I have a day job!), but averaging 1,000 a day is really making a difference in what I am able to produce, my feelings of accomplishment, my connection to the stories (less time getting back up to speed!), and my ability to have new books to sell. While my short-term goal is to finish out 2018 strong, this is definitely something I want to carry over into the new year.

K.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

3K written, 6K edited


----------



## Jasperwocky (Nov 17, 2016)

1089 yesterday.

1070 today.


----------



## VisitasKeat (Oct 15, 2018)

1216 from my latest WEP session.

Didn't have my previous WEP session.

1572 from the session before that.

Total words written for 2018 = 157,828

Total stories published for 2018 = 1 novel + 3 novelettes


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

6K written, 6K edited. I finish up this book tomorrow and then start my final book of 2018 (with some breathing room to finish that last week) on Wednesday.


----------



## time was (Sep 1, 2018)

A slow day, today, but a good day to break through a writing block. My total came to 1.4K words.


----------



## time was (Sep 1, 2018)

2.9K words for the day.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

5K to finish a book. I start my last book of the year tomorrow.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written on a new book, 9K edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## archaeoroutes (Oct 12, 2014)

Finally back in the saddle after months of doing other things. Two 1000+ days in a row.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

3k written, 9K edited


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

6200 yesterday and 9300 today. Now I'm editing for the next two and a half days, then I start my last novel of 2018 on the 18th.


----------



## time was (Sep 1, 2018)

I wrote 1.2K worss today. Normally, I don't write on Sundays, but I have a busy day schduled for Monday with household stuff, so I opted to write a little today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

3K written, 9K edited.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## time was (Sep 1, 2018)

2.5k while straightening out a time sequence glitch. Ugh.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 5K edited. Only one manuscript left to edit in 2018.


----------



## VisitasKeat (Oct 15, 2018)

1449 words + 72 minutes spot jogging AKA stationary jogging from my latest WEP session.

Total words written for 2018 = 159,277

Total stories published for 2018 = 1 novel + 3 novelettes

Didn't have previous nine WEP sessions.


----------



## time was (Sep 1, 2018)

1.2














1.2K. I'm hoping for more sucess tomorrow.









k


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

28k edited yesterday and today, 56k total. Unexpectedly took a day off so won't finish until tomorrow, and won't start my last book of the year until the 21st or 22nd. Hoping I can finish it before New Years.


----------



## VisitasKeat (Oct 15, 2018)

1117 words + 60 minutes spot jogging from my latest WEP session.

TWC 2019 = 0 Vs TWC 2018 = 160,394

TSP 2019 = 0 Vs TSP 2018 = 1 novel + 3 novelettes


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written, 9K edited


----------



## VisitasKeat (Oct 15, 2018)

1204 words + 0 minutes spot jogging from my latest WEP session.

TWC 2019 = 0

Vs

TWC 2018 = 161,598

TSP 2019 = 0

Vs

TSP 2018 = 1 novel + 3 novelettes


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

9K written and 9K edited. I have 9K to write to finish this, my last book of 2018. I'm determined to do it by Sunday so, when I get back next week, all I have to do is edit and housework before the first of the year.


----------



## VisitasKeat (Oct 15, 2018)

1206 words + 0 minutes spot jogging from my latest WEP session.

TWC 2019 = 0

Vs

TWC 2018 = 162,804

TSP 2019 = 0

Vs

TSP 2018 = 1 novel + 3 novelettes


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

3K written, 9K edited. I should finish the main writing on this one tomorrow and the editing by the end of the year.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

5K written to finish my book, 9K edited


----------



## MaxDaemon (Dec 15, 2018)

The holidays played hell with my writing, also putting out my first book. Cover creation, figuring out how to format and all that takes a lot of time! However, perhaps I'll join the "Club" for 2019. I presume someone (Amanda?) will start it up again.

BTW, Amanda, you've another loyal reader added through this list. I had to start reading your stuff just to see what 9k/day output looks like!


----------



## VisitasKeat (Oct 15, 2018)

1340 words + 0 minutes spot jogging from my latest WEP session.

TWC 2019 = 0

Vs

TWC 2018 = 164,144

*****

Average Daily Word Count, ADWC 2019 = 0

Vs

ADWC 2018 = 164,144/365 = 449.70 

*****

TSP 2019 = 0

Vs

TSP 2018 = 1 novel + 3 novelettes

*****

Didn't have previous two WEP sessions. Since spot jogging is an embedded/nested schedule of WEP session, that didn't get invoked for the last two sessions as well.

Happy Christmas Everyone!


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

Started a new book yesterday: 3800 written, 1600 edited


----------



## perisoreus (Dec 24, 2018)

Will there be a new thread in 2019? Any & all of you who kept this up for all of 2018, you are inspiring.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

perisoreus said:


> Will there be a new thread in 2019? Any & all of you who kept this up for all of 2018, you are inspiring.


Yes. There will be a new thread. Whoever finishes their writing first on the first will start it.


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

Ended up taking yesterday off, so only got 1560 words written, no editing.

Plan today is for 10k.


----------



## VisitasKeat (Oct 15, 2018)

1056 words + 0 minutes spot jogging from my latest WEP session.

*****

WIPWC 2018 = 50,499

*****

TWC 2019 = 0 Vs TWC 2018 = 165,200

*****

ADWC 2019 = 0 Vs ADWC 2018 = 452.60

*****

PWP 2019 = ?% Vs PWP 2018 = 72.87%

*****

TSP 2019 = 0 Vs TSP 2018 = 1 Novel + 0 Novellas + 3 Novelettes 

*****


----------



## VisitasKeat (Oct 15, 2018)

1129 words + 40 minutes spot jogging from my latest WEP session.

*****

WIPWC 2018 = 51,670

*****

TWC 2019 = 0 Vs TWC 2018 = 166,329

*****

ADWC 2019 = 0 Vs ADWC 2018 = 455.69

*****

PWP 2019 = ?% Vs PWP 2018 = 72.37%

*****

TSP 2019 = 0 Vs TSP 2018 = 1 Novel + 0 Novellas + 3 Novelettes 

*****

Didn't have previous WEP session.

*****


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

26th: 3300 written, 1900 edited
27th: 6000 written


----------

